# You Proved Your Doubters/Haters Wrong--Share Your Stories Please



## Supergirl (Aug 16, 2008)

Halimah's thread about her grandma not believing she could have longer hair got me to thinking. We've had dozens and dozens of similar stories like that over the years here. So I KNOW that some of you are now reaping your hair harvest and enough time has elapsed that you are now proving all your skeptics wrong, DEAD WRONG!

Please share your stories, because I've been waiting on them  AND to inspire others now and in the future. 

Also, if you happened to have started a thread about someone doubting you and now you've proven them wrong, please include a link to your thread about your doubter(if you can find it) with your success story in this thread.


----------



## joyandfaith (Aug 16, 2008)

I love the haters that say that I shouldn't wash my hair so much, or that I shouldn't leave conditioner in it.  My hair has been growing like weeds from co-washing.  They'll be sick when I'm MBL


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't have any haters but I did have doubters.... now they're asking ME for tips. I didn't focus on length, just on healthy hair. It rubbed off so I'm pretty happy.


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 16, 2008)

Supergirl, you get 5 stars.


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 16, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> Supergirl, you get 5 stars.



Thanks, you're funny.  
(now share your story!)


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 16, 2008)

I don't have a story but my situation is similar to 'joyandfaith'  

Looking forward to reading other's stories.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

I proved my doubter wrong not through length but by improving the health of my hair-

When I cut off most of my relaxed hair a few months ago a black co-worker asked me why I cut off my lovely long relaxed hair (my hair was no way near long- it was shoulder length) and why was I going natural and said natural kinky black hair looked ugly (meaning 4ab hair) and that my hair did not look righterplexed She also said that I should not come to work with my hair looking like how it did 

Well, I must admit that I was not that offended, because all this was coming from someone who always wears some really tired, awful and embarrassing looking wigs and weaves. Also, when I initially cut my hair it did look a bit peculiar because I did not know how to style it or care for it and it did look like a dried up coconut (if I must say so myself). 

A couple months later, after figuring out how to care for my natural hair (from all the kind ladies here eg Justkiya, Ladypknc, Ladylibra among others). My hair started looking less like a dried coconut and more like lush healthy moisturised hair. This same lady started touching my hair repeatedly and kept saying how shocked she was at how soft my hair was. She said she did not realise that our hair could be so soft. She then wanted to know how I cared for my hair because she was having problems with her little daughters hair being tough and hard to comb. I went out and bought her some products (which I was reimbursed for) and wrote a regimen for her daughter. 

 Last week this same lady came to work without wig/weave (first time in years anyone at work saw her real hair. I was shocked. *She said she is so impressed by the health and look of my hair that she is trying my regimen on herslf - I guess that is the nicest compliment  *Unfortunately this poor woman has no hairline, it starts way back (farther than Essence's Susan Taylor) and it looks weird. I am pondering suggesting some MN. I did suggest she come on here but she said she is not a computer sort of gal- too busy.

I have other doubters to prove wrong but that will be in a couple years from now when I show them that black women can grow their hair long- stay tuned


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 16, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Thanks, you're funny.
> (now share your story!)


 
lol, I haven't been on this hair growing journey long enough yet! 

It is kind of funny though bc at first my mom was like  when I was telling her about this longhaircareforum stuff but now she's using my products and asking me to make her some moe gro lol


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I don't have a story but my situation is similar to 'joyandfaith'
> 
> Looking forward to reading other's stories.


 
OT but where in the world did you get that huge bottle of Mega Tek??


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 16, 2008)

There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list.  Here's how it went down.  
Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
Me: Blink, blink, blink

Fast forward she sees me at an event and my back is to her. She doesn't know it's me and was even asking who the girl was with the long hair.  They were like that's Q isn't her hair beautifu?  

This is how she looked 
Stupid chick: Wow Q your hair has really grown. What are you doing?
Me: You know the usual stuff that's all.
Stupid chick: It's longer than mine now.
Me: I know, crazy huh?!!! 

Oh and I was getting so much attention from people that she suddenly had something wrong with her  So everyone was with her trying to make sure she was okay.  All of a sudden she couldn't breathe and had to leave although she was fine just a frew minutes before she saw me.  Yeah, RIGHT!!! Q


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 16, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list. Here's how it went down.
> Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
> Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
> Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
> ...


 
This had me  !!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 16, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list.  Here's how it went down.
> Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
> Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
> Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
> ...



LOL ...your hair took her breath away 

This is a great thread, I look forward to more responses.


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> suddenly had something wrong with her  So everyone was with her trying to make sure she was okay. All of a sudden she couldn't breathe and had to leave although she was fine just a frew minutes before she saw me. Yeah, RIGHT!!! Q


----------



## TwistedRoots (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow Q thats crazy! 

My story:

When my ex met me, I kept my hair cut in a short bob(a little shorter than neck length). I wore weaves in between going to my stylist to get it reshaped or whatever. I kept it at the same length because it was easier to deal with. He'd make comments like if we have kids and they don't have hair it will be your fault. (His mother and sisters have pretty lengthy hair) I'd tell him shut up because I keep my hair that way because I liked it. It had nothing to do with not being able to grow it. He'd roll his eyes and say whatever...that black women always have excuses. WTF is that suppose to mean. Anywho...fast-forward. He saw me a couple of weeks ago and made a comment on me wearing shorter weaves. I was like umm negroe this is my hair. He was like yea right and put his whole hand through it. The look on his face... then he says damn thats impressive...He pissed me off something serious. I started to curse him out but I just left it alone freakin 
@55hole! He got some nerve.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 16, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> This had me  !!!





KCcurly said:


> LOL ...your hair took her breath away
> 
> This is a great thread, I look forward to more responses.





evsbaby said:


>



Serious yall she is a one upper. You know the person. If you stubbed your toe, then theirs was cut off in an accident and miraculously grew back without medical intervention.  So since she didn't have hair to show off, all of a sudden she is sick and needs EVERYBODIES help.  I later asked her aunt what was wrong with her.  She said, "girl who knows, your guess is as good as mine." Q


----------



## Platinum (Aug 16, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> *Serious yall she is a one upper. You know the person. If you stubbed your toe, then theirs was cut off in an accident and miraculously grew back without medical intervention*. So since she didn't have hair to show off, all of a sudden she is sick and needs EVERYBODIES help.  I later asked her aunt what was wrong with her. She said, "girl who knows, your guess is as good as mine." Q


 


Subscribing for motivation...


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

TashaK said:


> Wow Q thats crazy!
> 
> My story:
> 
> ...


 
You showed him!!!


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 16, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> I proved my doubter wrong not through length but by improving the health of my hair-
> 
> When I cut off most of my relaxed hair a few months ago a black co-worker asked me why I cut off my lovely long relaxed hair (my hair was no way near long- it was shoulder length) and why was I going natural and said natural kinky black hair looked ugly (meaning 4ab hair) and that my hair did not look righterplexed She also said that I should not come to work with my hair looking like how it did
> 
> ...



This is a great story, Evsbaby.  I hope to do the same for my mother and sisters. Fortunately, they're well aware of the fact that they don't know much about hair care, so I don't have to convince them that I'm right!

I don't have any stories to share because I have no hateration/holleration in this dancerine, at least when it comes to my hair. Thank goodness for that!


----------



## naijamerican (Aug 16, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Serious yall she is a one upper. You know the person. If you stubbed your toe, then theirs was cut off in an accident and miraculously grew back without medical intervention.  So since she didn't have hair to show off, all of a sudden she is sick and needs EVERYBODIES help.  I later asked her aunt what was wrong with her.  She said, "girl who knows, your guess is as good as mine." Q





Your hair is an inspiration to me, Q, especially since I'm also 4B.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Aug 16, 2008)

naijamerican said:


> Your hair is an inspiration to me, Q, especially since I'm also 4B.



Thank you. You know I even tried to give her some tips and she told me that's okay because what she was doing was working fine. I just said, "um, yeah, okay" and left it alone. Her hair is still a short, funky fried, breaking off, hot mess. She still has not even made it to SL in almost 3 years since I cut mine off. Q


----------



## lilmsjanet (Aug 16, 2008)

uhhhhhh i just love these kind of posts keep the stories coming and hopefully 1 day i'll have haters just as well


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes, I proved them wrong. When my doubters say that I will NEVER grow my hair past SL well I am APL Full lenght! When they see my hair they compliment it how goregous it is!! So I just ! I keep it moving!


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 16, 2008)

thinkpinkprincess said:


> OT but where in the world did you get that huge bottle of Mega Tek??


 
I purchased it from neeps.com


----------



## andrea (Aug 16, 2008)

evsbaby said:


> Last week this same lady came to work without wig/weave (first time in years anyone at work saw her real hair. I was shocked. *She said she is so impressed by the health and look of my hair that she is trying my regimen on herslf - I guess that is the nicest compliment  *Unfortunately this poor woman has no hairline, it starts way back (farther than Essence's Susan Taylor) and it looks weird. I am pondering suggesting some MN. I did suggest she come on here but she said she is not a computer sort of gal- too busy.
> 
> I have other doubters to prove wrong but that will be in a couple years from now when I show them that black women can grow their hair long- stay tuned



I bet she is already on here, I bet those products for her and not her daughter... I mean I could be wrong but just in case I am not... Welcome EvsBaby Co-Worker!

I will never understand why women in general but esp. us cannot be more supportive and encouraging...

I have no stories I mean my hair is relaxed and bleached( I know, I know). It is almost bsl about a inch away.. pretty thick to be relaxed. So, I get Is that real? all the time. Actually, I think it is pretty tactless.. I mean people do not go around asking if your teeth are real.

Great Stories Ladies.... Great Motivation and Inspiration.. I am scooting over to the co-wash board.


----------



## sugarose (Aug 16, 2008)

*When I first found the hair boards (July 06) and the Wanakee hair site, there was a lady with full, thick WL hair that was just beautiful. Well after lurking on the hair boards for a week or so I decided it was possible to grow my APL hair to WL so I went and I told my Mom and sisters. *

**dead silence**

*I got a lot of    erplexed looks from them for the next month or so with all the products and washing and baggying and using "food" in my hair, and 2 hour long shampoo days (I jumped on almost every bandwagon and I was a PJ too lol) Then my APL hair became BSL and MB, and I finally made WL. *

*In May I chopped back to BSL and am at Midback now. My new goal is HL and when I tell my family, there is no doubt at all that I will reach my goal. *

*I let my results take care of the doubters!! *


----------



## danigurl18 (Aug 16, 2008)

this is a great thread!!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Aug 16, 2008)

andrea said:


> I bet she is already on here, I bet those products for her and not her daughter... I mean I could be wrong but just in case I am not... Welcome EvsBaby Co-Worker!
> 
> I will never understand why women in general but esp. us cannot be more supportive and encouraging...
> 
> ...


 
Not to hijack the thread.........but I almost spit on the screen when I read the bolded. Only because I was ask if my TEETH where real earlier this week!! A 50'ish white lady ask me that  I looked at her like she was crazy.....


----------



## Starr1 (Aug 16, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> No to hijack the thread.........but I almost spit on the screen when I read the bold. Only because I was ask if my TEETH where real earlier this week!! A 50'ish white lady ask me that shyt. I looked at her like she was crazy.....


 



I would have looked at her like right before giving her one big .


(But maybe that's just because my tolerance for stupidity is really low)


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> No to hijack the thread.........but I almost spit on the screen when I read the bold. Only because I was ask if my TEETH where real earlier this week!! A 50'ish white lady ask me that I looked at her like she was crazy.....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Aug 16, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list.  Here's how it went down.
> Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
> Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
> Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
> ...



 Classic!


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Aug 16, 2008)

Starr1 said:


> I would have looked at her like right before giving her one big .
> 
> 
> (But maybe that's just because my tolerance for stupidity is really low)


 
I know, right. Folks will ask anything. 


Her: Are your teeth real?
Me: What?
Her: Are your teeth real?
Me: (very confused) Um, I'm only 31. (I was thinking  bout dentures!!) 
Her: Well they could be Veneers. They are so nice and white. 
Me: Um, thank you but they are real.
Her: How do you get them that way?
Me: Brush them?
Her: I brush mine but they never looked as good as yours.
Me: Do you smoke or drink coffee?
Her: Yes...
Me: Wellllllllll..............that could be the problem. I dont do either.


----------



## Filmatic (Aug 16, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I know, right. Folks will ask anything.
> 
> 
> Her: Are your teeth real?
> ...



Don't worry, I use to get the same thing or they thought I've  had braces.


----------



## Christa438 (Aug 16, 2008)

sugarose said:


> *... so I decided it was possible to grow my APL hair to WL so I went and I told my Mom and sisters. *
> 
> **dead silence**
> 
> ...


 

I love this story, Sugarose!  I got those exact erplexed looks when I mentioned to fam I wanted my hair to be down my back at about BSL (really I wanted to tell them WL but I didn't have the guts to admit that one because I already knew that me even having BSL hair to them is like  "yeah, sure sweetie" .)


----------



## Christa438 (Aug 16, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I know, right. Folks will ask anything.
> 
> 
> Her: Are your teeth real?
> ...


 
That made me 
That's funny... on the bright side Wow you must have a really beautiful smile.  
kinda OT--  people say smoking stains the teeth but my aunts smoke (been smoking since they were young teens lol) and they have gorgeous smiles to this day.


----------



## Fine 4s (Aug 16, 2008)

Let's see which haters I've had...

1) I told my homeboy that I wanted to grow my hair to MBL as I pointed to this latino woman with a long hair. His response 'yeah right'!
2) Another acqaintance who doesn't believe that black women can grow long hair without a perm.
3) A family member who also thinks all black girls can't grow long hair.

Those two I really want to squash! The second dude, I don't want to see him until next year LOL Las time he saw me I was growing out my bob.

My best friend was a doubter but not a hater.
She simply listened to her sister and I talk about hair and this site.
In april she saw me and pinned me down to the floor in order to take my twists out and show her friends and family members how long my hair grew. So now, she's totally a believer and preaches to others now!

I don't think I'll be satisfied until I reach somewhere between MBL-WL stretched though...


----------



## longhairdreamzz (Aug 16, 2008)

sugarose said:


> *When I first found the hair boards (July 06) and the Wanakee hair site, there was a lady with full, thick WL hair that was just beautiful. Well after lurking on the hair boards for a week or so I decided it was possible to grow my APL hair to WL so I went and I told my Mom and sisters. *
> 
> **dead silence**
> 
> ...


 

This story is so inspiring...especially the fact that you chopped it back down to BSL and still grew it back out to MBL...that's like proving to your doubters, you can do it over and over again with no problems.


----------



## Chevelure618 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm a Dentist.  I had this patient who has short, short hair and usually sees me with my hair in buns or other protective styles.  Well this one day I had it down and I had my back to her writing in the chart, and you know how you sometimes feels as if someone is staring at you?  Well I turned around and she was looking at the back of my hair and when she got caught she tried to turn away quickly like she wasn't looking.  It was so funny but I couldn't laugh.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 16, 2008)

*My biggest hater/doubter was my best friend ( i had a thread about it a few months ago). .. pretty much she thought my hair would never grow bc i'm black (mind you she's black too) and that i can never have "good hair" (she has never had a relaxer, and her hair has a nice wave, but not pretty luscious curls and her hair is not thick, her edges are very see-thru)....anyway, we had a falling out and I have not spoken to her in almost two months, but i can't wait to run into her with my "long" "good hair" (GOD willing of course, it's still growing and i'm getting it healthy and thick one day at a time). she's my biggest doubter and i'm out to prove her wrong.*


----------



## prospurr4 (Aug 16, 2008)

My precious mother has yet to get over how thick and long my hair has gotten.  I had always had "bad hair" that was dry, thin and never grew past neck length.  Just the other day, I was wearing a twistout that was full/thick and reached almost APL; it was pulled back with an elastic headband.  (My hair is actually at MBL, but ya'll know all about shrinkage.)  Anyway, Mom just stared at me, then when I looked back at her, I guess she felt she had to say something, so she blurted out, "You just have too much hair for your small face."  What?!!!    I still love her, though, and I took her remark as a compliment.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 16, 2008)

evsbaby said:


>




You should have said "Ya'll still doing that???????....checking black folks teeth and looking in our mouths???????.....GRRRR


----------



## sugarose (Aug 16, 2008)

longhairdreamzz said:


> This story is so inspiring...especially the fact that you chopped it back down to BSL and still grew it back out to MBL...that's like proving to your doubters, you can do it over and over again with no problems.


 
*And the funny thing is when I chopped it wasn't a big deal to them because it's already a given that it will grow back! That's the ultimate compliment to me. *


----------



## Ganjababy (Aug 16, 2008)

This is a good thread..........it keeps us shorties inspired


----------



## TwistedRoots (Aug 16, 2008)

prospurr4 said:


> My precious mother has yet to get over how thick and long my hair has gotten. I had always had "bad hair" that was dry, thin and never grew past neck length. Just the other day, I was wearing a twistout that was full/thick and reached almost APL; it was pulled back with an elastic headband. (My hair is actually at MBL, but ya'll know all about shrinkage.) Anyway, Mom just stared at me, then when I looked back at her, I guess she felt she had to say something, so she blurted out, "*You just have too much hair for your small face."* What?!!!  I still love her, though, and I took her remark as a compliment.


 

Thats funny...


----------



## thinkpinkprincess (Aug 16, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I purchased it from neeps.com


 
thanks! going to look at it now


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 16, 2008)

My friends used to laugh at me too when i first told them how i was gonna get my hair to grow. Here's the original thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=89662

Now when i wear my hair down i either get complete silence or one of them will start playing with it out of the blue. Only one of them give me compliments and ask for help. Whenever I talk about products, or give hair products away they always take them.

My family jumped on the haircare bandwagon as soon as i told them about it and now my sister's almost APL for the first time in her life!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Aug 16, 2008)

Supergirl said:


> Halimah's thread about her grandma not believing she could have longer hair got me to thinking. We've had dozens and dozens of similar stories like that over the years here. So I KNOW that some of you are now reaping your hair harvest and enough time has elapsed that you are now proving all your skeptics wrong, DEAD WRONG!
> 
> Please share your stories, because I've been waiting on them  AND to inspire others now and in the future.
> 
> Also, if you happened to have started a thread about someone doubting you and now you've proven them wrong, please include a link to your thread about your doubter(if you can find it) with your success story in this thread.


 

*Finally pulling out a nearly waist length braid from beneath my wig to show a few coworkers who claimed I was not going to be able to grow my hair long by {not by any means so they thought-now they are trying to recall the tips I gave their glassy eyed, inattentive behinds when I told them how to improve their own hair health!} wearing wigs and bunning for the last year and those awful ones who just "knew" I had gone bald because I was wearing wigs everyday!! Ha!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 16, 2008)

MORE STORIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Filmatic (Aug 17, 2008)

I already started a thread about my momma who didn't know I grew long hair. I really don't know if she doubted I could grow it, but I think she didn't think I would have the attention span to keep trying to grow it. I have been known to change my hairstyle weekly. But the big thing was when she showed a pic of my hair to my sister. For some unknown reason people in my family thought my hair was short because I wear weaves and wigs alot. Well my sister saw my hair and was amazed. That's nothing, wait till I reveal it later this year where I will be hopefully be BSL.


----------



## ricochet (Aug 17, 2008)

Great thread ladies!  It's the age old adage, "You can show them better than you can tell them."  When I told folks, at work and home, that I was going to cut my hair into a short fro, I didn't have a lot of haters but definitely doubters that it would grow back to longer lengths.  I didn't get too may negative remarks either as most folks that knew me before I cut my past shoulder length relaxed hair up to a chin length bob(that many thought was a wig because it was so thick) knew that my hair looked really good while relaxed.  I got the "You are going natural?", "Why?", "Why would you cut all that pretty hair off?", "What are you going to do with it?" questions of course.  Family life was fine, my Dad was little leery but he got over it when I told him I was growing it out.  

Work life was a little different but not so bad that I was stressed out.  I am pretty secure in who I am, so any negative comments that did come my way completely rolled off my shoulders.  Fast forward 3.5 years, my hair goes from a 3" fro to a mid back length (while straightened) head of hair that I wore down every now and then, or in a big fluffy ponytail.  Some of the folks that I still worked with had the nerve to ask if it was weave...The old heads I worked with that knew, of course, that it wasn't a weave, even took up for me when new people (mainly younger, college aged, black women who have taken on weave as a way of life) who had started working there over the course of those years, that would stare and try to ask questions without me knowing.  While I was still working there, I would never have to say a word anymore in regard to my hair.  Some of my coworkers, who were also my friends outside of work , would say it for me!  I would sometimes even overhear the black males that worked with me say to all of those new people, "Yes, that's her hair, quit hatin!", "Her hair is off da chain!", "Heck naw, she don't wear no weave!", etc.  I rarely wore my hair out or down.  I am not kidding, it got to the point when I would walk into work in the morning with my hair down, everyone would turn around and say, "Oh shoot, you know you are gonna cause a stir up in here today, ain't nobody gonna get no work done"...in reference to how people (newbies, old heads, men and women) would act when I wore my hair down.  I would just giggle timidly but deep down inside I was like "LOL, hate on haters!" 

The really sad part about some of those females was that they would NEVER ask me what I was doing to achieve the length I had.  It's like either they thought their hair would never get there, thought I had that "good hair", or were just so jealous and envious that they would rather stab themselves in the leg than to ask.  I don't know.  Keep doing what you are doing, because in the long run, you won't have to say a word, because you can show them better than tell them.  Peace and love ladies!


----------



## joib (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't have any hater stories yet (I hope in the summer of 2009) but when I do I know were to post. I love the stories, keep them rollin.


----------



## Solitude (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad that I found this thread. I was just talking with a friend the other day & we were watching various women at our HBCU walk by, talking about how pretty their hair was. Well, several women had APL and MBL natural & relaxed hair. While my friend was unimpressed by the ones that were lighter-skinned or appeared "mixed" with curly or wavy hair, we did talk at length about the "regular black girls" with long, healthy hair. Basically, she insisted that it is impossible for "our" hair (type 4) to grow past the shoulder. When I told her that my hair used to be collar-bone length and that I was working on growing it back, she looked at me soooo crazy. Her hair is natural, but terribly heat-stretched & short. She wears various weaves all the time. I can't wait until the end of the school year to show her that ALL ethnic women's hair CAN grow, even it takes more time and patience.

*Note* I don't agree that skin color has to do with hair growth, that was just part of our discussion.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 17, 2008)

Great stories! Keep'em coming ladies!!


----------



## Neith (Aug 17, 2008)

mizzdebbi said:


> Wow, I'm glad that I found this thread. I was just talking with a friend the other day & we were watching various women at our HBCU walk by, talking about how pretty their hair was. Well, several women had APL and MBL natural & relaxed hair. While my friend was unimpressed by the ones that were lighter-skinned or appeared "mixed" with curly or wavy hair, we did talk at length about the "regular black girls" with long, healthy hair. Basically, she insisted that it is impossible for "our" hair (type 4) to grow past the shoulder. When I told her that my hair used to be collar-bone length and that I was working on growing it back, she looked at me soooo crazy. Her hair is natural, but terribly heat-stretched & short. She wears various weaves all the time. I can't wait until the end of the school year to show her that ALL ethnic women's hair CAN grow, even it takes more time and patience.
> 
> *Note* I don't agree that skin color has to do with hair growth, that was just part of our discussion.



Stuff like that makes me sad.  I'm lightish (truthfully I don't even LOOK mixed, people just zero in on my skin color), and people assume that's why my hair is growing out and looks healthy.  People also assume that my hair is naturally "soft" and I've gotten the "good hair" comments 

I'm as black as anyone else and I was blessed with some of THE COARSEST, kinkiest hair I've ever seen.

Even if I was mixed... a lot of mixed people's hair is no joke either.  It's kinda like not giving credit where credit is due.  You see a long, beautiful, healthy head of hair... 95% of the time that person took special care of it.  Regardless of the hair type.

Not that I'm upset or think that you or your friend are somehow bad people.  I'm just sad that the mentality behind it is there and so common.




My hair isn't long yet, but my mother came around.  She thought my hair would fall out because "I'm not white" and I can't wash my hair and do all that extra stuff to it   Now she asks me to do HER hair!


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 17, 2008)

Neith said:


> Stuff like that makes me sad.  I'm lightish (truthfully I don't even LOOK mixed, people just zero in on my skin color), and people assume that's why my hair is growing out and looks healthy.  People also assume that my hair is naturally "soft" and I've gotten the "good hair" comments
> 
> I'm as black as anyone else and I was blessed with some of THE COARSEST, kinkiest hair I've ever seen.
> 
> ...



I got the you can't wash your hair everyday cause you're not white thing too. People are really ignorant.


----------



## Halimah (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks supergirl for thinking about me when you started this thread 




Supergirl said:


> Halimah's thread about her grandma not believing she could have longer hair got me to thinking. We've had dozens and dozens of similar stories like that over the years here. So I KNOW that some of you are now reaping your hair harvest and enough time has elapsed that you are now proving all your skeptics wrong, DEAD WRONG!
> 
> Please share your stories, because I've been waiting on them  AND to inspire others now and in the future.
> 
> Also, if you happened to have started a thread about someone doubting you and now you've proven them wrong, please include a link to your thread about your doubter(if you can find it) with your success story in this thread.


----------



## 200AndOne (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm just waiting on the opportunity


----------



## Mimi22 (Aug 18, 2008)

caribeandiva said:


> *I got the you can't wash your hair everyday cause you're not white thing too.* People are really ignorant.



I even read this in a black hair care magazine!!


----------



## Extremus (Aug 18, 2008)

***Que*** said:


> Oh and I was getting so much attention from people that she suddenly had something wrong with her  So everyone was with her trying to make sure she was okay.  *All of a sudden she couldn't breathe and had to leave although she was fine just a frew minutes before she saw me*.  Yeah, RIGHT!!! Q



Oh lord!  she's one of _those _


----------



## cupcakes (Aug 18, 2008)

my mom and my little sis have always had hair longer than mine. when i joined the hair boards i began using more natural products and protective styling they used to make fun of the natural oils and stuff i put in my head and how i putting my hair up. Now my hair is thicker than both of theirs despite a setback i just recovered from and my hair is longer than my little sis and almost as long as my moms. she is now begging me to tell her what i am doing to me hair... and i just smile and shrug


----------



## infojunkie (Aug 18, 2008)

Supergirl, I love this post! I want to cut off my relaxed ends in October (the straight ends keep slipping out of my kinky twists ) so I'm hoping to have a story to add to these posts. 

Even though my hubby doesn't know it and will definitely not like my method, I'm growing my hair out for him in honor of his mother. I never met her because she was deceased before we met but he always talks about her long gorgeous hair. 

Even though she was Mexican I have no doubt that I can grow my hair out long and luscious (it's already crazy thick and shoulder length).

My eyes will be on this thread as my story is still in the making.


***subscribing***


----------



## CenteredGirl (Aug 18, 2008)

This is a great thread.  I guess I'd have to say my 2 best friends doubted my ability to grow my hair.  I knew them from high school and met them when I first jacked up my hair with a bad perm.

Fast forward, we met up a year ago (we live in different parts of the country) and they were like erplexed "what happened?"  and too boot my hair had grown without a perm!  I turned them on to couple of hair sites, they gave assurances they would join and do this for themselves.

I checked in with them a couple of months after and they had thrown their hands up in the air claiming "it was too much work".

Oh well.  Now my momma never doubted and she's glad that my hair is back to it's healthy state when she took care of it.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 18, 2008)

CenteredGirl said:


> This is a great thread.  I guess I'd have to say my 2 best friends doubted my ability to grow my hair.  I knew them from high school and met them when I first jacked up my hair with a bad perm.
> 
> Fast forward, we met up a year ago (we live in different parts of the country) and they were like erplexed "what happened?"  and too boot my hair had grown without a perm!  I turned them on to couple of hair sites, they gave assurances they would join and do this for themselves.
> 
> ...


oh well, healthy hair isn't for everyone. It's only for those who are willing to work for it. Next time your friends comment on your hair just smile and shrug.


----------



## ebonimama (Aug 18, 2008)

I wear half wigs most of the time.  I thought nobody ever paid attention to my wigs until one day I wore my real hair to work and one of the guys I work with told me he thought I was bald headed. I was shocked and asked him why would he think that??!!  He said that one of the girls I work with (black) told him I was bald and that's why I always wore wigs.

I work with a girl that has thick strong hair.  she's had shoulder length hair as long as I've know her.  It's always been thick and shiny.  When I wore my hair out recently she commented that my hair was as long as hers now.  Uh yeah!  My hair is almost bsl and hers is still shoulder length.

When people see my hair they always make comments like, well your hair grows well because you have a good grade of hair.  Well why was my hair a broken mess at above shoulder length for so long?  No dearest, I've learned good hair principles and take better care of my hair now.  I'm the furthest thing from a "good" grade of hair.


----------



## *Muffin* (Aug 18, 2008)

Fortunately I have a lot of supportive people in my life and they haven't really doubted me.  One of the things I wanted to prove to the world in general is that Black women can have healthy hair as well. I've changed the opinions of a couple of people I've come in contact with.  For instance, there was this one mixed guy who asked me "is that all your hair?" and I was kind of surprised but answered "yes".  and he said "You have long hair for a black girl". I just replied "anyone can have long hair if they take care of it properly".  So it just feels really good when you can destroy some of the stereotypes people have .


----------



## zzirvingj (Aug 18, 2008)

I like this thread 

I thought about it, and I realized that I've actually had more people verbally express _doubting themselves to me_ than I've had people express that *they* actually doubted *me*.

There have been numerous times women have come up to me and we've had a conversation go something along the lines of:

*Them:*  Wow...I love your hair.  It's so pretty....and it's really long, too.  Is it all yours?

*Me:*  Yep.  

*Them:*  Well, you're one of the lucky ones.  My hair would never grow that long.  

*Me:*  Why not?

*Them:*  It just never has...plus my hair is nothing like yours.

*Me:*  Well in 2003 I had around an inch of hair.

*Them:* 

*Me:*  See...this is the longest my hair has ever been in my life, and it never grew to this length until I (1) changed my attitude about my hair and started believing that it could grow longer, and (2) started educating myself about what I would have to start doing differently in order to achieve longer, healthier hair.  Contrary to what you may think by looking at my hair right now, I have very highly textured, afro-kinky hair that many have called "unmanageable", and have stated it wouldn't grow past a certain length...so if I can come from around an inch of hair to where I'm at now, so can you   

*Them: :sweet:* 

*Me:* 

Sometimes the biggest challenge in achieving what we want...and not only when it comes to our hair...is our own self-defeating mentality.  You have to learn to break old thought processes if you want positive change.  Something I have to remind myself of on a regular basis.


----------



## Shalilac (Aug 18, 2008)

I think this may be a subconscious reason I've bc'd so many times. Folks have always doubted (and hated) so I like to prove them wrong. When I started cosmetology school I had bsl relaxed hair. Nothing was wrong with it, but the stupid comments from the other sistas were getting tired... "Oh! She ain't black!"; "She got that good hair"; "Why you be wearing fake ponytails and you got all that hair. You don't know what to do with your hair!" "So what is you anyway?"  So one day I came to school with about 1/4 inch of hair. Then the comments changed to "I can't believe you cut off all that pretty hair"; "it won't grow back the same way"; "Oh shish! Her hair _is_ nappy". Then it started to grow back and it eventually got longer than theirs. The comments completely stopped then. In some ways I feel like they can see me with a relaxer and then see me natural (proof of my napps  ) and say ok maybe I can grow my hair long. Seeing is believing.


----------



## FluffyRed (Dec 31, 2008)

this was a great thread; anymore stories?


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Dec 31, 2008)

AMEN sista, I would like to shoutout to the MEN haters, mainly black men that think BLACK WOMEN can't have long hair unless she is wearing a weave.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know about haters, but I know that one of my best friends FINALLY Turned herself in ( to me) about the condition of her hair. It looked terrible... and she used my Coconut oil when we were at the DNC in august.... I have tried to tell her for 2 years to not put cheapo relaxers, etc.... But her hair looks awful.... 

She finally asked me for help..... I gave her a basic Aloe Vera & Glycerin recipe for moisture.....


----------



## blue_flower (Jan 1, 2009)

MORE HATER STORIES!! MORE HATER STORIES!!


----------



## BGT (Jan 1, 2009)

My older sister gave me my first relaxer when I was 9. She didn't put any protection on my scalp like Vaseline and burned my neck in the process. I had a scab there for months and my neck was BLACK for years. erplexed She has always been the one I go to for relaxers when I couldn't afford a stylist so I'm thankful for that. but she was also the one who turned me onto flat-ironing and blow-drying.

I told her I was gonna start wearing sew-in weaves and even showed her some links of the hair I wanted to get (Halley's or Laniks). She was like, 

"You don't need that expensive hair. Go to the BSS and get that for $7.99."

"But I want it to last for at least 1.5 months. So I have to buy higher quality hair."

"You should do that weave with the cap, it's cheaper."

"The one where they gel your hair up? That's too much damage, I don't want to do that. Besides, you can't moisturize your hair."

"You don't have to moisturize it! It's only on there for 2 weeks. Jasmine (her daughter) is doing that and he hair is growing so much." erplexed

"I rollerset every wash and I've retained all my NG. And I HAVE to moisturize my hair or it'll dry out and break out. With a sew-in, I can at least get some product to my own hair." 

"Whatever, but you need a touch-up and a trim."

"I don't need one. I got one in November, and I don't have any split ends. I got a trim in September. Besides, I'm stretching my relaxers and I flat-iron my NG."

"Stretching, hmm? (while touching my scalp and probably rolling her eyes." 

So I can't wait until December 2009 and my hair is swanging down my back.


----------



## BGT (Jan 1, 2009)

Oh, and then I showed her one posters Fotki (one that has been growing her hair with weaves). She said, "Oh, that's fake."

"Why would she be lying?'
"To sell something."
"What's she selling?"
"Hmmm..."


----------



## shae101s (Jan 1, 2009)

BGT said:


> Oh, and then I showed her one posters Fotki (one that has been growing her hair with weaves). She said, "Oh, that's fake."
> 
> "Why would she be lying?'
> "To sell something."
> ...




lol...your sis is really not trying to buy into the black girl long hair hype huh?



Anyways.. Here's my story....
When I just got my relaxer in 2003, my hair was APL...I grew it out and wore it up all the time, then I went ahead and got a bob cut with a blow out and everyone who already thought my APL hair was fake, came in and said, "oh now she wears wigs"...So I grew my hair back to shoulder lenght and still had the haters who exclaimed "wow, it's so thick and healthy and long"....FAST FORWARD, two years later after lack of haircare and just lost of enthusiasm for the relaxer my hair was a HOT mess, so I said I will go natural, back to what I can handle (btw my natural hair before the relaxer was apl stretched). Well the people I knew, my friends mostly, are all doubtful I could grow my hair past shoulder lenght...But I am here to prove them wrong..Soon baby!

And oh I forgot to mention, i had one straight up hater, wrote me an annonymous comment about how my BC was not wise and how they hate my hair and it doesn't fit me...Hmmm they go to my school i am sure, and I wonder what they say now when they see my thick healthy head or hair? I just laugh and smile at my haters...APL, BSL, MIDBACK Here I come!!


----------



## BGT (Jan 1, 2009)

shae101s said:


> lol...your sis is really not trying to buy into the black girl long hair hype huh?



No, she knows my hair was down my back before. Her daughter's too. Hers could but she cuts it off. She just thinks I'm doing it wrong


----------



## Tee (Jan 1, 2009)

My old beautican would get pissed off angry at me for going 8 weeks between relaxers.  YES just 8 weeks.  She said if I kept doing that all my hair would fall out and she "aint got nothing to do with it!"  She even got so angry that she said, "Yall can do whatever yall want.  IF you want to dye it Orange, okay!  IF you want to   , I will do it.  Since yall know more than me anyway!"  What the world!!

Needless to say, I stopped seeing her and moved on to someone else.  (I wasn't at the point of caring for my hair and being educated for myself on MY hair.)

Fast Forward about 7 years.  I see her in a store and she said, girl your hair is beautiful.  What the world did you do or did you get a weave? RME  I said, "You know just the usual stuff."  She asked for more details.  I told her, "Well not relaxing my hair every 6 weeks has really made a difference; along with not using a lot of heat, deep conditioning weekly, etc.)  

I wanted to tell her to pick up her lip.  Yes, it is possible!!


----------



## beans4reezy (Jan 1, 2009)

***Que*** said:


> There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list. Here's how it went down.
> Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
> Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
> Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
> ...


 
THIS IS AN AMAZING STORY!!!!!!! THANKS FOR BOTH THE INSPIRATION AND THE LAUGHS.....


----------



## delitefulmane (Jan 1, 2009)

OOOOO pick me, pick me!! I have one!! 
Well, for starters I am natural!! I have been wearing my hair in twists for most of the summer up until December of last year (2008 hehe). 

My family kinda laughed at me for being on here SOOOO much and sarcastically said " Yeah your hair is gonna be down your back next time we see you." 

Well when I got my hair straightened after being in twists for months, my hair was noticeably longer!! 

THem: Wow, it is longer! I guess being on that site really helped
Me:


I can't wait to see their faces when its MBL!! Oh boy!!


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 1, 2009)

I have doubters and followers I guess you can say. My mother told me I would hate my natural hair and that's why my aunt's hair is so short because her hair is too coarse to let it grow out so she just keeps it short. ME? I think my aunt just prefers to keep her hair short due to maintenance, because if she thought it was because she's natural she'd probably put a relaxer in it by now.

Then I have friends who ask, why are you going natural? How are you going to wear it? In dreads? In an afro? and I'm like looking at them like they're stupid and I say I'm going to wear it straight or curly if I want.

Then I have a friend who wanted to see my natural hair texture and was amazed when she saw it was spiral curls with some thick kinks in the middle. She said it was soo beautiful and it encouraged her to keep transitioning, because she was about to relax. But she's the type of person who thinks curly and wavy hair is prettier than kinky hair, because she asked me if I think her hair will be curly when she's natural, and I said, I don't know you'll figure that out as time goes, but turned around and 10 minutes later told everyone else that her natural hair is wavy, so I'm like wtf, okay whatever.

I have a lot of natural friends so I don't have many doubters, but I do have childhood friends who swear by relaxers that I'm excited to prove them wrong. I always tell my friend, you don't have to go natural to grow thick long hair, you just have to take care of your hair by not shampooing and using hair cleansers instead, and to deep condition.

But I can't wait for the long hair.


----------



## Lexib (Jan 31, 2009)

Great thread.  just bumping for more stories


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 31, 2009)

When I first started my haircare journey, I had severely damaged, thin, see-thru, bleached ends. I went to a stylist near my house, and she recommended using a weekly reconstructor (that literally made my hair feel like a broom) and trimming it every two weeks. She did the reconstructor and an initial trim (I needed it at the time), and I was excited about the idea of progress. I asked, "now that we're getting my hair healthy and on the right track, do you think I can get it back like it was in college? I was able to wear a ponytail and it hung halfway to my bra?"

This woman was like, "no, there's no way that's gonna happen. Your hair can grow good when you're a kid, but you'll probably never have hair like that again." Needless to say, with her lack of vision and poor haircare recommendations, I dropped her within three weeks (I used be a loyal salon customer back in the day when I went all the time.)

I haven't seen this lady again, but I lwould ove to swing my hair in her face. It's currently touching the bottom of my brastrap and should be nearing MBL with the next relaxer.


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 13, 2009)

hillytmj said:


> When I first started my haircare journey, I had severely damaged, thin, see-thru, bleached ends. I went to a stylist near my house, and she recommended using a weekly reconstructor (that literally made my hair feel like a broom) and trimming it every two weeks. She did the reconstructor and an initial trim (I needed it at the time), and I was excited about the idea of progress. I asked, "now that we're getting my hair healthy and on the right track, do you think I can get it back like it was in college? I was able to wear a ponytail and it hung halfway to my bra?"
> 
> This woman was like, "no, there's no way that's gonna happen. Your hair can grow good when you're a kid, but you'll probably never have hair like that again." Needless to say, with her lack of vision and poor haircare recommendations, I dropped her within three weeks (I used be a loyal salon customer back in the day when I went all the time.)
> 
> I haven't seen this lady again, but I lwould ove to swing my hair in her face. It's currently touching the bottom of my brastrap and should be nearing MBL with the next relaxer.


So glad you dropped her!


----------



## MizAvalon (Mar 13, 2009)

naijamerican said:


> This is a great story, Evsbaby.  I hope to do the same for my mother and sisters. Fortunately, they're well aware of the fact that they don't know much about hair care, so I don't have to convince them that I'm right!
> 
> I don't have any stories to share because I have no hateration/holleration in this dancerine, at least when it comes to my hair. Thank goodness for that!


 
"Dancerine" is the word that she is saying in that song? 

I swear, I never knew that until this minute.


----------



## Nayna (Mar 13, 2009)

I had both, dummies and believers, my mother was weird, my sister and I went natural around the same time, but my sister I guess is 4b and im somewhere in the 3's (hair typing is annoying, I dont pay it much mind, lol) so my mother was hard on her (sis is a lawyer so my mother was even worse) and supportive of me, needless to say she relaxed after a while and I kept with it.  Some friends were not supportive, I think it was a mixture of not thinking I could stick with it or just not believing in me or just not wanting my hair to grow longer than theirs.  To this day they still ask if I have a relaxer in my head, I'm like heifers I cut it off years ago, this isn't the same hair that I had in 05, like they just don't want to believe that I chopped my hair off in late 2006 and that it's already almost where it was back then.  I dont like when people act like becuase ur hair is textured differently thats why it grows, I get that a lot from people too, like oh ur hair is weird thats why it's like that, ummm no, I just care for it properly, I have this and youtube on hand in my iphone to prove to people that anyone can be natural, they just dont get it, lol


----------



## Filmatic (Mar 13, 2009)

MizAvalon said:


> "Dancerine" is the word that she is saying in that song?
> 
> I swear, I never knew that until this minute.



I think it's actually 'dancery' bc it rhymes with me, we, etc that is in the song.


----------



## Maynard (Mar 13, 2009)

Dancerie

HTH


----------



## lila_baby (Mar 13, 2009)

hillytmj

PLEASE find this woman and swing it in her face!


----------



## saved06 (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have doubters but I have alot of friends who are self doubters. I went natural 11 months ago and many friends liked it but said "you have good hair and I don't so I couldn't go natural"...I never understood what "good hair" is....I think if God made it grow out of your head then it is good...anyways I want to grow my hair nice and long and healthy so my friends can see that their hair is good but it is how you nuture it. I just have to have patience


----------



## Pooks (Mar 13, 2009)

I was watching a hair condish advert on TV with my Mum and I was looking at this woman's (MBL) hair like 'aw yeah, thats where I'm headed' and she said 'your hair'll never be like hers' - not in a malicious way, but she just doesn't know any better... 

I'm working on proving her wrong.  

Great thread OP!


----------



## GoingNatural (Mar 13, 2009)

My parent's didnt believe i'd be patient enough to transition. Even when I was sticking to it they doubted my hair would be anything manageable enough to work with once i was natural and that I wouldn't reach my length goals..

My dad finally admitted he was wrong and my mom now says she isn't surprised I succeeded


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 13, 2009)

Well my hair isn't really....long but I've worked at my current garage for almost three years and I've always...ALWAYS...wore a sew in weave. I'm sure a lot of my coworkers thought I was bald.

So one day after taking my sew in out, I came to work with my the back of my hair down on my shoulders and the top part up in a ponytail. I looked like I was all of 12, but I was just coming to pick some paperwork up.

When I walked in amongst all the noisy bus drivers, there was a DEAD SILENCE. I tried my best not to laugh and I just walked past. 

Finally this lady screamed out..."Girl you got all that pretty hair, why you wear those weaves?"  Then a guy screamed out, "I thought she didn't have no hair!" I couldn't hold it, I started to crack up.

This guy even gave me his number and invited me out to a party. (Not sure what that was about)

But that made me excited about reaching longer lengths on my hair journey. I've been wearing my hair in protective styles. But I can't wait until June 2009 when I'm swinging APL hair! And the CTA Christmas Party will be even better when I'm rocking BSL hair.

Oh yeah...


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

I love reading you guys' stories! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 13, 2009)

Unfortunately I haven't gotten there yet but when I reach WL and blow it whoaaaaaaa Nelly! I'll have to visit a few folks and just slap them silly with hair...


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 13, 2009)

hillytmj said:


> When I first started my haircare journey, I had severely damaged, thin, see-thru, bleached ends. I went to a stylist near my house, and she recommended using a weekly reconstructor (that literally made my hair feel like a broom) and trimming it every two weeks. She did the reconstructor and an initial trim (I needed it at the time), and I was excited about the idea of progress. I asked, "now that we're getting my hair healthy and on the right track, do you think I can get it back like it was in college? I was able to wear a ponytail and it hung halfway to my bra?"
> 
> This woman was like, "no, there's no way that's gonna happen. Your hair can grow good when you're a kid, but you'll probably never have hair like that again." Needless to say, with her lack of vision and poor haircare recommendations, I dropped her within three weeks (I used be a loyal salon customer back in the day when I went all the time.)
> 
> I haven't seen this lady again, but I lwould ove to swing my hair in her face. It's currently touching the bottom of my brastrap and should be nearing MBL with the next relaxer.


 
LOVIN' IT!!! I had a stylist who was just plain ol' rude! I bump into her on occasion.

When I reach WL (hopefully by Dec 2009) I can't wait to go pay her a visit either to pick someone else up or to just have her wash and APPLY a DC.  I just gotta do it ladies...I gotta... 
Maybe I'll even take pics of her reaction!!!


----------



## empressri (Mar 13, 2009)

I prove them wrong everytime one of them comes to my youtube videos, tries to criticize me about my regimen and whatnot, and then I go to their page and see what? Nothing. 

So I know I'm doing something right.


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 13, 2009)

empressri said:


> I prove them wrong everytime one of them comes to my youtube videos, tries to criticize me about my regimen and whatnot, and then I go to their page and see what? Nothing.
> 
> So I know I'm doing something right.



What dumb dumb would even try to criticize _YOUR_ hair or methods?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 13, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> What dumb dumb would even try to criticize _YOUR_ hair or methods?




A hater.  There are plenty of them out there, lol. I let them be my motivators. 

I had lots of perplexedperplexed and  and  when I chopped off my healthy thick relaxed CBL hair and went natural. Now I'm a couple inches from waist length and nobody has thier face balled up anymore.


----------



## empressri (Mar 13, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> What dumb dumb would even try to criticize _YOUR_ hair or methods?




Girl, they do. Not to say that I know everything but believe me, it was ME that grew my hair to WL, with the aid of my stylist who knows how to cut hair. 

One girl said I shouldn't twist my hair cause I'm pretending to have curly hair. Then in another video she said that I should cut my hair to define my curls. I was like...so first I don't have curly hair, now I do?? I wanted to ask if she was sniffing weave glue.


----------



## locabouthair (Mar 13, 2009)

I cant wait until I have a story to post. All my life I got the "bad hair" comments so my story should be interesting.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 13, 2009)

Keep'em coming ladies.  

At first, my husband was like why are you always on that site.  You spend too much time up there.  I ignored him.  

When we moved and got our internet service back up, you know where I went first?  That's right....  LHCF.  He was like "I am glad we got internet back because since you have been going to THAT SITE (LHCF) your hair really looks healthy and it is really growing.  Have you DC today?"  He cracks me up.  He has become sooo supportive of me now that he sees some of the results.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 13, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I cant wait until I have a story to post. All my life I got the "bad hair" comments so my story should be interesting.


 

Loca, I love the quote you have in your siggy.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

Click on the link to get to my story. My ex thought I had 'nappy' hair that could never grow. I showed him!!!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=321451&highlight=

ETA: This isn't a hater story. I went back home to St. Croix last year after 7 yrs of being away. I remember being in the bathroom taking out some bantu knots, and my mother coming up in the back of me. It was soooo funny because she asked me if it was all my hair. lol She even put her hands in it to feel it. She said that she's happy that I got it back to the way it was before she relaxed it at age 5.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2009)

my dh knows my hair can grow long relaxed, but i can't wait until it gets longer natural.  these stories are funny and inspirational.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> LOVIN' IT!!! I had a stylist who was just plain ol' rude! I bump into her on occasion.
> 
> When I reach WL (hopefully by Dec 2009) I can't wait to go pay her a visit either to pick someone else up or to just have her wash and APPLY a DC.  I just gotta do it ladies...I gotta...
> Maybe I'll even take pics of her reaction!!!



 please make a thread about it because i want to hear about her reaction! LOL!  don't forget!


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 13, 2009)

pookiwah said:


> I was watching a hair condish advert on TV with my Mum and I was looking at this woman's (MBL) hair like 'aw yeah, thats where I'm headed' and she said 'your hair'll never be like hers' - not in a malicious way, but she just doesn't know any better...
> 
> I'm working on proving her wrong.
> 
> Great thread OP!



are you kidding me?  you will be there some time next year.  please come back and share your story.


----------



## Ediese (Mar 13, 2009)

BGT said:


> My older sister gave me my first relaxer when I was 9. She didn't put any protection on my scalp like Vaseline and burned my neck in the process. I had a scab there for months and my neck was BLACK for years. erplexed She has always been the one I go to for relaxers when I couldn't afford a stylist so I'm thankful for that. but she was also the one who turned me onto flat-ironing and blow-drying.
> 
> I told her I was gonna start wearing sew-in weaves and even showed her some links of the hair I wanted to get (Halley's or Laniks). She was like,
> 
> ...


 


BGT said:


> Oh, and then I showed her one posters Fotki (one that has been growing her hair with weaves). She said, "Oh, that's fake."
> 
> "Why would she be lying?'
> "To sell something."
> ...


 
 I can't wait until you reach your goals in December. I think you'll definitely reach great lengths with the things you're doing now. I've been able to retain a lot of length with weaves. Don't know if you showed her my fotki. Feel free to do so if you haven't. I clearly state which albums are weaves in my fotki.


----------



## MizzCoco (Mar 13, 2009)

i cant wait to have one of these stories!!  Everybody thinks im crazy-obsessed but i'll show them later when im swangin my BSL hair one day!


----------



## SEMO (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't have a hater story but my older brother always liked to put his two cents in on what I was doing with my hair.  When I was relaxed he was always telling me I should color it & cut my hair short, even when I told him I was growing it out.  A while later I did decide to get my hair cut for personal reasons and went from APL to chin length.  He was _more_ than happy to take me to the salon to get my hair cut. 

When my hair started growing back out he started back on the "you should cut it" line.  I wore a lot of ponytails and he felt those were boring and that if I cut my hair short I'd be forced to do something more creative.

Then when I started going natural he asked me what I was going to do with my hair, and said I should get dread locks.  I told him I didn't want locks and was going to wear my hair loose.  He looked skeptical.

Fast forward years later, now that my hair is longer as a natural than it ever was relaxed and I wear it mostly down he hasn't had anything else to say about what I should be doing to my hair.  I'm sure it's only a matter of time though.  He thinks wearing your hair the same for any amount of time is boring and will no doubt eventually tell me I should cut it into twa or something.  Yeah, that's not going to happen.


----------



## BGT (Mar 14, 2009)

Ediese said:


> I can't wait until you reach your goals in December. I think you'll definitely reach great lengths with the things you're doing now. I've been able to retain a lot of length with weaves. Don't know if you showed her my fotki. Feel free to do so if you haven't. I clearly state which albums are weaves in my fotki.



 I was talking about you.  I will show her your albums.


----------



## Isis77 (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't really have any haters per se myself, but my mom seems to be on the fence about my transitioning to natural. 

My quest to go natural actually started about 2-3 years ago when I first got micros and saw some of my natural texture peek through as my braids started go grow out. So I contemplated cutting all of my hair off and wearing wigs for the whole school year as it grew out, but that was Pre-LHCF days for me and I thought "Who in their right mind wears wigs on the regular like that these days?! ) So I dropped it and got a relaxer as soon as the braids came out.

Then, summer of 07, I told my mom I was going to try going natural again and she rolled her eyes and said "not this again!" (She always blamed me for "ruining my hair" as a child when I accidentally put a little bit of JFM Relaxer in my hair when I was 5....long story... basically though, she then was forced to relax my "good hair" )

By then I had found LHCF and (besides a few "back-and-forth" moments concerning staying relaxed/transitioning) I have been well on my way to being natural. So now my hair is a healthy, thick, SL (close to full SL!) and only when I straighten it does my mom compliment me  But! she still insists that my hair will never be as pretty and curly as it was when I was a kid. I'm just excited to prove her wrong by Christmas!


----------



## HairTemptress (Mar 19, 2009)

OOO me i have one!!i think?? lol  so a little backround: so i am in college and i got to an HBCU  so its important for you to look good.
I have a friend  who dresses up all the time and gets weaves religiously, it looks good but her hair is kind of HAM underneath. My hair is always partially wet in a bun, i meen always.She always has sumthn to say about  my hair..all the doggone time shes always makn snide comments about why my hair is always wet and not done and why i dont do more with it. i was talkn to a girl at our lunch table about my hair because she does the girls on my floors hair. and i was like i need to get my hair done.. and my friedns cut in andwas like yea she needs to get her hair done BAD!!! and i was like ughhhh!!!..  and i got kind of upset cause she aint need to say that. am i overreactn???...hmmm anyway i finally decide to go get my hair blown out and  im sittn on some stairs waitn for my friend and she walks rite by cause she didnt recognize me.  the whole day her hands was in my hair. we got around some friends and EVERYBODIES hands was in my hair i got so00o00o many compliments and rite in the middle of the  convo ABOUt MY hair she cuts in talkn bout "well some of that hair must have some tracks cuz its too long and she just cut it"..( i cut my hair to earl length in October) in frnt of everyone!! and she noes aint no tracks there cause her hands was all up in my hair...UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 19, 2009)

HairTemptress said:


> OOO me i have one!!i think?? lol so a little backround: so i am in college and i got to an HBCU so its important for you to look good.
> I have a friend who dresses up all the time and gets weaves religiously, it looks good but her hair is kind of HAM underneath. My hair is always partially wet in a bun, i meen always.She always has sumthn to say about my hair..all the doggone time shes always makn snide comments about why my hair is always wet and not done and why i dont do more with it. i was talkn to a girl at our lunch table about my hair because she does the girls on my floors hair. and i was like i need to get my hair done.. and my friedns cut in andwas like yea she needs to get her hair done BAD!!! and i was like ughhhh!!!.. and i got kind of upset cause she aint need to say that. am i overreactn???...hmmm anyway i finally decide to go get my hair blown out and im sittn on some stairs waitn for my friend and she walks rite by cause she didnt recognize me. the whole day her hands was in my hair. we got around some friends and EVERYBODIES hands was in my hair i got so00o00o many compliments and rite in the middle of the convo ABOUt MY hair she cuts in talkn bout "well some of that hair must have some tracks cuz its too long and she just cut it"..( i cut my hair to earl length in October) in frnt of everyone!! and she noes aint no tracks there cause her hands was all up in my hair...UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
She's not a real friend.  She is a hater in disguise.  WATCH HER!  She is jealous because her hair doesn't look that good.


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Mar 20, 2009)

I had a friend that told me I was wasting my money when I first got on this board. I bought the Cathy Howse book, Keracare Poo and Con and a subscription to this site. She told me that she would bet me $20 that my hair would be the SAME LENGTH as it was last year. I was chicken, but I told her that I had faith I could grow my hair out. I didn't bet her money, but today I wish I did! Now when she sees my hair she doesn't say much....except when am I gonna cut it? lol


----------



## theprototype (Mar 20, 2009)

I've had long hair my whole life. That being said, when I first got a ceramic flat iron a couple of years back, I was using it on a regular basis (sometimes without heat protectant). I ended up having a lot of split ends, and my stylist gave me a quite noticeable trim. A girl at work, who always wears a weave, said:

"You cut your hair?"

I said, "Yeah. Needed a trim".

She replied, "Wow, you really have nothing better to do."


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 21, 2009)

theprototype said:


> I've had long hair my whole life. That being said, when I first got a ceramic flat iron a couple of years back, I was using it on a regular basis (sometimes without heat protectant). I ended up having a lot of split ends, and my stylist gave me a quite noticeable trim. A girl at work, who always wears a weave, said:
> 
> "You cut your hair?"
> 
> ...


 

What was that about?erplexed  Why would she say that?  Well, you knew what you needed for your hair.


----------



## Tyra (Mar 21, 2009)

tbaby_8 said:


> She's not a real friend. She is a hater in disguise. WATCH HER! She is jealous because her hair doesn't look that good.


 And you're still referring to her as your friend?

ETA: This was to Hairtemptress.


----------



## Nice Lady (Mar 21, 2009)

HairTemptress said:


> OOO me i have one!!i think?? lol so a little backround: so i am in college and i got to an HBCU so its important for you to look good.
> I have a friend who dresses up all the time and gets weaves religiously, it looks good but her hair is kind of HAM underneath. My hair is always partially wet in a bun, i meen always.She always has sumthn to say about my hair..all the doggone time shes always makn snide comments about why my hair is always wet and not done and why i dont do more with it. i was talkn to a girl at our lunch table about my hair because she does the girls on my floors hair. and i was like i need to get my hair done.. and my friedns cut in andwas like yea she needs to get her hair done BAD!!! and i was like ughhhh!!!.. and i got kind of upset cause she aint need to say that. am i overreactn???...hmmm anyway i finally decide to go get my hair blown out and im sittn on some stairs waitn for my friend and she walks rite by cause she didnt recognize me. the whole day her hands was in my hair. we got around some friends and EVERYBODIES hands was in my hair i got so00o00o many compliments and rite in the middle of the convo ABOUt MY hair she cuts in talkn bout "well some of that hair must have some tracks cuz its too long and she just cut it"..( i cut my hair to earl length in October) in frnt of everyone!! and she noes aint no tracks there cause her hands was all up in my hair...UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
I totally understand the HBCU concept of looking good but I think that it is inappropriate of her to do those hidden low blows. It seems as that lady is a frenemy to you. It is one thing to be in unbelief that it could happen but then it is a next to put down a person that is unacceptable. I guess when people feel too comfortable they act that way. In college, I had a roommate with overprocessed, nasty fine hair and she always commented on my hair and how I need not to put braids in my hair. My hair needless to say was longer than hers and healthier and thicker(prior to HJ). After we graduated, I see this girl and you know that she began to put her hair in braids. I think it may be a jealousy issue and your hair might be even longer than hers, full of body and better in quality(with all the hair care that you doing). That seems to be it!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 21, 2009)

The last time I went to my weave stylist about 2 and a half years ago, I told her that I didn't feel like wearing weaves anymore. I just felt like letting my own hair grow since I thought the weaves weren't really helping my hair to grow. It was ALWAYS breaking. At the time I used to wear weaves between APL and BSL. She replies "you know that your hair will never be as long as the weaves right?" I didn't say a word. I came home, googled how to grow long hair and never looked back. I think I'll pay her a visit this summer and see how she's doing with my own hair that's longer than the weaves I used to wear.


----------



## Extremus (Mar 21, 2009)

theprototype said:


> I've had long hair my whole life. That being said, when I first got a ceramic flat iron a couple of years back, I was using it on a regular basis (sometimes without heat protectant). I ended up having a lot of split ends, and my stylist gave me a quite noticeable trim. A girl at work, who always wears a weave, said:
> 
> "You cut your hair?"
> 
> ...



Uh.... what?


----------



## darlingdiva (Mar 21, 2009)

HoneyA said:


> The last time I went to my weave stylist about 2 and a half years ago, I told her that I didn't feel like wearing weaves anymore. I just felt like letting my own hair grow since I thought the weaves weren't really helping my hair to grow. It was ALWAYS breaking. At the time I used to wear weaves between APL and BSL. She replies "you know that your hair will never be as long as the weaves right?" I didn't say a word. I came home, googled how to grow long hair and never looked back. I think I'll pay her a visit this summer and see how she's doing with my own hair that's longer than the weaves I used to wear.


 
You GROW, girl!!!


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Mar 21, 2009)

theprototype said:


> She replied, "Wow, you really have nothing better to do."


 

*Wow...*


----------



## jamaicalovely (Mar 21, 2009)

great stories girls!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't have any stories as great as the one's ya'll are telling but I did get a lot of negativity from my family for the way I started to take care of my hair. They would make some really nasty remarks, actually. But once it really started growing and swinging and shinin', they want to be all up in it and ask advice. When my niece came home from college with a hellified mess of hair from dyeing it and bleaching it, she cut it herself, to about 200 different lengths. I had to school her on handling her hair gently, deep conditioning, not brushing it, and about keeping it moisturized. Basically, on all of the things everyone was getting on me for. I put her on a nice regimen and now her hair is at her shoulders after being 1-3 inches all over. That was from October. Not the best story, but her hair is thriving now...and so is mine!!!


----------



## SEMO (Mar 21, 2009)

Brownie518 said:


> I don't have any stories as great as the one's ya'll are telling but I did get a lot of negativity from my family for the way I started to take care of my hair. They would make some really nasty remarks, actually. But once it really started growing and swinging and shinin', they want to be all up in it and ask advice. When my niece came home from college with a hellified mess of hair from dyeing it and bleaching it, she cut it herself, to about 200 different lengths. I had to school her on handling her hair gently, deep conditioning, not brushing it, and about keeping it moisturized. Basically, on all of the things everyone was getting on me for. I put her on a nice regimen and now her hair is at her shoulders after being 1-3 inches all over. That was from October. Not the best story, but her hair is thriving now...and so is mine!!!


That's awesome.  I think one of the best marks of success is when you can not only grow your hair long but help someone else do the same.  I am always willing to give help, advice and tips to people I know who come to me with questions.


----------



## MRJ1972 (Mar 22, 2009)

These are great stories!!!

I hope to have one soon....I am getting a lot of "flack" from my SO, mom, sister and even my DD about my LHCF practices...My mom is a old school cosmetologist so everytime i tell her something, she says " I know, we use to do that in hair school, at the shop, ya-da, ya-da, or she will say I guess you know more than me and you didnt go to school...Even my teenaged DD tells me that I think I'm a cosmetologist because I am constantly doing co-washes, pre-poo's, scalp massages, new products etc on her...I am the joke of the family!!!!

But I will show them...I am trying to grow both my hair and my daughter's hair that has been damaged due to chemicals, weaves ( me) and relaxers and keep in healthy...I know that you guys will help me along the way!!!!! 

PS...By the way, my hair is paperthin due to damage from weaves, etc...and so far, it is still THIN!!!!!!

Well, off to find a regime for thin to thick hair!!!!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Apr 23, 2009)

*bumping for more stories =]*


----------



## Calia001 (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont have any hater stories but my mother looks at me sideways whenever i wash my hair. I get the :
-you're washing your hair too often
- who told you to wash your hair so much?
-you're going to get sick
- Calisha, your hair is not gonna grow any longer

stories. She's not a hater, she just doesnt believe me at the moment.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 23, 2009)

This past weekend I did what I call my version of a blow out because it was not a successful press based on the outcome.  I have to admit it was a joy watching some of the ladies at the rehearsal who completely walked passed me a few days before then Saturday night came up to me smilling and saying they did not recognize me because of my hair.

See story here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=358379&highlight=
Because I had it out on Sunday during bible study with my ladies Tuesday night I ended up spending 45 minutes talking about all things hair.

I created some combo oils, hair spritzes and discussed how to get hair thicker and healthier.  That was completely unexpected but I was in my element.  Anytime someone will sit still for 2 minutes and talk about hair I am ready to pounce. 

If I can help I am front and center ready to drop some knowledge.  You all have helped me I have to return the favor.  Each one teach one is the motto.

I felt like a walking billboard for healthy natural hair.  It was great.

And now back to our regularly scheduled broadcast of protective styles!


----------



## ellehair (Apr 23, 2009)

ChocalateDiva said:


> Not to hijack the thread.........but I almost spit on the screen when I read the bolded. Only because I was ask if my TEETH where real earlier this week!! A 50'ish white lady ask me that I looked at her like she was crazy.....


----------



## LuyshuZ (Apr 24, 2009)

BUMP......


----------



## maddywoo13 (Apr 24, 2009)

My number 1 hater: My sister.

I remember when I first told her I was going natural, her immediate response was "If you want thick hair, just leave it alone!" now I didn't say anything of the sort, now. I just gave her a weird look that said "I didn't even say that, short bus!".

You know the proverb, "Be quick to listen and slow to speak"?, yeah, well she knows no such thing and if she's heard of it, she definitely doesn't know the meaning of it. She assumes everything about everyone and its the main thing I hate about her, what a know it all she believes she is.

Well, just the other day she made me burst into tears because she got into a heated conversation about hair. I tell her 100% (or mostly) natural products works best of my hair, and I proceed to tell her the brands I use and have used. One of the products I mentioned was Giovanni Direct Leave-In, now like any other ignorant black person, she says "Giovanni is for white peoples hair", and I tell her "No....its not, its a all natural product and I know plenty of African American women (You guys) who uses it."; Now, I personally believe that companies don't just up and go "Oh, let's make a product for white people only!", that would be dumb in terms of sales. I also believe that ALL types of hair NEEDS moisture. She goes on to tell me that "white people" products are used to take the moisture out. Her EXACT words. In my mind, I'm thinking "I thought it was oil they needed to take out and what product doesn't attempt to have moisturizing properties?". I don't say anything because I'm a listener, rather than a talker; I really thought she was gonna make a point.

Now after trying to explain to her the difference in natural hair, natural products, shampoos and all that stuff, it turned out to be wasted breath because it was like talking to brick wall, I couldn't get through to her and she was just spewing common misconceptions and boasting about how she wanted to be a beautician (She should know I could care less about that because I loathe 90% of beauticians and I feel they know nothing, and they are merely misses of the perpetual shakedown).
then she picks at me about how I spend too much time on the computer, and said that I need to talk to REAL people (No joke, she actually said that a FEW times) about being natural and I need to stop jumping on bandwagons. She says this all to me with her hair knotted up in big balls because she doesn't even finger comb her hair for 2 weeks aaaand doesn't wear a bonnet of any kind. A big WTF moment.

Now, I was sad that day but when it all sunk in, this kicked operation big, obnoxious hair into overdrive!!!! I am more determined than ever to keep doing what I'm doing (Because I see results) to obtain this. I'm making a list of peoples faces (Ones who doubted me) I should rub my big hair into and know she's right at the top, on REPEAT.


----------



## la mosca (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is really a hater/doubter story, but it sure was strange and kind of funny. I just got back from a long vacation with family/friends. Now one woman who was hanging with us--let's call her "Susie"--has long blonde hair that she highlights like crazy (and she has suffered breakage in the past as a result, by the way). We like to talk beauty and fashion, and sometimes the topic turns to hair. A few years ago, out of the blue, she mentioned that she was boarding a plane with a black girl who had really long hair. Mind you, this was before I found LHCF (and my hair was about EL). If this had happened today, I would probably have had a sermon ready. 

Susie: That had to be a weave right? That couldn't have been her hair.

Me:  Um, I have no idea if that was her hair.

Okay, so fast forward to a few days ago. We haven't seen each other in over a year. The last time she saw me, my hair was barely touching my shoulders. Now, its pretty darn close to full APL with blunt ends. I had just blown it out and flat ironed it.

Susie: Oh wow! Your hair has grown! I'm not just seeing things, right? It's longer, right???

Me: (Thinking ) Yeah, it's longer.

DH: (Bless his little heart) She's growing it out!

Me: (Thinking "DH, I got this.")

We chat for a little while, and then she turns the topic back to my hair.

Susie: You're hair wasn't this light before, was it? You're wearing it lighter now, aren't you?

[Sidenote: She actually knows my hair is naturally blonde and that it gets blonder in the summer, because she has asked me about it in the past. In fact, I previously told her that just because I'm black doesn't mean I can't have naturally blonde hair. I must have been kind of irritated when we had that discussion, LOL.]

Me: No, it's just sun bleached.

Susie: Oh.

So fast forward from there to a few hours later. A bunch of us decide to go swimming in a nearby stream. I am not at all outdoorsy, nor am I a strong swimmer, but hey, its vacation and I'm a go-with the flow kind of person to a certain extent. We get to the stream, and it basically looks like raging rapids to me. Okay, I'm exaggerating, but there really is a lot of deep, cold water flowing pretty fast over big boulders. And it isn't super-warm outside, either. I reluctantly dip my toes into the stream, then decide to go ahead and step in. I find that there are boulders on the bottom that I can stand on wthout plunging my whole body into the stream, but I stick pretty close to the bank. Meanwhile, Susie is skipping around in the middle of the stream.

Susie: What's wrong? Come on in!

Me: Um, I'm not so sure about this. Are there big drop-offs in there?

Susie: I dunno. Come on in! What--you don't wan't to get your hair wet?

Me: Not really.

Susie: Why didn't you just say that?

Me: (Thinking  and noticing that there's another non-sista out there playing around who hasn't gotter _her_ hair wet, either.)

At this point, DH ambled over. I said to myself, "You know what?" I sidled up to DH and he put his hands around my waist. I leaned _allll_ the way back into the water, wetting my _entire_ head. When I came up, my hair slinked down my back. Susie didn't have too much to say after that. DH got pretty excited, though.  [Another sidenote: That evening, I just let it airdry, and it made nice, beachy, messy waves.]

The next day, I deep conditioned and did another blowout. The guys were playing pool, and I walked into the pool room with my freshly done hair just as Susie was walking out. I suspect that DH had mentioned that I wasn't there because I was doing my hair. 

Susie: Your hair looks great. (Grabs my ends.)

I'm not big on people touching my hair, but whatever.

I noticed that Susie was a little catty with me during the trip, too. She was just acting a little bit . . . _extra_. I'm not saying it had anything to do with hair, but who knows?


----------



## darlingdiva (Aug 9, 2009)

la mosca said:


> I'm not sure if this is really a hater/doubter story, but it sure was strange and kind of funny. I just got back from a long vacation with family/friends. Now one woman who was hanging with us--let's call her "Susie"--has long blonde hair that she highlights like crazy (and she has suffered breakage in the past as a result, by the way). We like to talk beauty and fashion, and sometimes the topic turns to hair. A few years ago, out of the blue, she mentioned that she was boarding a plane with a black girl who had really long hair. Mind you, this was before I found LHCF (and my hair was about EL). If this had happened today, I would probably have had a sermon ready.
> 
> Susie: That had to be a weave right? That couldn't have been her hair.
> 
> ...


 
It does sound like it had something to do w/ hair (having nothing to say when you lean your hair into the water, grabbing your ends [why can't people keep their hands to themselves?]  At the beginning of your post, you mentioned that she's suffered from breakage b/c she highlights her hair a lot.  How is her hair doing now?


----------



## la mosca (Aug 9, 2009)

darlingdiva said:


> It does sound like it had something to do w/ hair (having nothing to say when you lean your hair into the water, grabbing your ends [why can't people keep their hands to themselves?] *At the beginning of your post, you mentioned that she's suffered from breakage b/c she highlights her hair a lot. How is her hair doing now?[*quote]
> 
> It looked pretty good.  It's very long (close to waist).  It was a little stringy and flat, but not bad overall.


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jan 7, 2010)

...BUMPING...


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jan 7, 2010)

ok i have this friend, when i met her last year and half ago she thought i was wearing a weave, she was suprised that it was mine after she ran her fingers throught my hair, but she was still skeptical that i could get even longer than it was. so a few months ago she saw me with flat ironed hair and her jaw droped!! and i said "i told you it was going to get long" and i told her "its going to be even longer than this next year" but i can still tell she didnt believe me. now how can she still not believe??? lol. but she always ask me for hair advice and never follows what i tell her, so whats the point. the last time she saw my hair it was top of mbl, im going to wait intill im at wL to flat iron again and i cant wait to show her.


----------



## Candygirl (Jan 7, 2010)

With me it's not so much the hair issue but me getting visibly thinner. I really love to cook and it will always be my passion,but I have really cut down on portions and got myself moving.This weight is melting off slowly,but enough to take notice from the size I used to be. It feels really good to shut those mouths concerning weight. Love it!!!


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jul 29, 2010)

*More stories!!!*


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine isn't that great but I will share anyway.
My hair has never in my life been long. I would usually get around nape-length - shoulder length. I didn't even have this long hair as a baby like a lot of the women on the board had. Nope, I had tiny little spiral ponies and when my mom started braiding, I had inch-long braided ponies... lol. So anyway, I had been going to the same stylist from age 11 until 18. I was always complaining that I wish I had longer hair and asked what could I do to get it longer. I have ALWAYS been interested in hair and taking care of my hair, so even if she said I would have had to do 300 things, I would have done those 300 things without complaint. I've always enjoyed taking care of my hair.
Stylist: It's not in your genes. Look at your mom (even though my grandmother used to have hair waaaaay down her back when she was younger and it's only short now because she prefers short hair and she's also 81, but ok)
Me: I just want to wear a ponytail and have the ends touch my shoulders
Stylist: Your hair will never be that long. How long it is now is how long it's always going to be

When I graduated and went off to college, I went through a hair experimenting phase of colors and cuts, etc. I went to see her maybe three times a year when I came home, and as usual, my hair was around nape-length - shoulder-length. Finally, my junior year I stopped going to her completely and started trying out stuff I had heard about (pre-LHCF) and my hair had gotten down to collarbone. I don't remember exactly what I did but I'm pretty sure it consisted of hardly ever straightening my hair and wearing a lot of french braids and making sure I moisturized.
Unfortunately, though it had grown, it had been so damaged from color that I ended up having to get this stylist to cut it into an ear-length bob and the very back was shaved. Anyway, as usual, once the novelty of the bob wore off and I wanted longer hair again, I asked her what I could do and got the same response. 
I got this bob cut in Feb 2009 and have yet to go back to that stylist (or any stylist for that matter). My hair is now 1.5" from APL despite the fact that the back had been shaved (yes - the same hair that would never get past nape-length apparently). I WILL reach APL in October, and I will be sure to straighten and make a visit to her shop after I do.


----------



## Vashti (Jul 29, 2010)

I got negativity from certain people at work. They thought I needed to relax and style my hair or "do something with that mess on her head" as someone told me was being said about me. I've gone from EL to approaching SL since February and some of the same people doing all the yakking have noticed my growth. One co worker told me she was planning to go natural like me because she wanted to see some progress with her own hair and asked me what I use in my hair. I was happy to tell her and it makes me feel vindicated - that taking care of my hair and low manipulation is actually a good thing to do!


----------



## CandyCurls (Jul 30, 2010)

*.................................................. .*

...................................................


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2010)

it's way too late but I'm still up and want to read more stories so...
bump bump bump 
for responses later on today!


----------



## Imani (Sep 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> Mine isn't that great but I will share anyway.
> My hair has never in my life been long. I would usually get around nape-length - shoulder length. I didn't even have this long hair as a baby like a lot of the women on the board had. Nope, I had tiny little spiral ponies and when my mom started braiding, I had inch-long braided ponies... lol. So anyway, I had been going to the same stylist from age 11 until 18. I was always complaining that I wish I had longer hair and asked what could I do to get it longer. I have ALWAYS been interested in hair and taking care of my hair, so even if she said I would have had to do 300 things, I would have done those 300 things without complaint. I've always enjoyed taking care of my hair.
> Stylist: It's not in your genes. Look at your mom (even though my grandmother used to have hair waaaaay down her back when she was younger and it's only short now because she prefers short hair and she's also 81, but ok)
> Me: I just want to wear a ponytail and have the ends touch my shoulders
> ...



Davis, did you ever go back to the shop?


----------



## Imani (Sep 26, 2010)

davisbr88 said:


> it's way too late but I'm still up and want to read more stories so...
> bump bump bump
> for responses later on today!


 
Girl, yes you were up REALLY  late! Lol. I do love the stories and hope I can remember to bump this thread up in about a year and share mine! Hopefully I will be getting close to APL by then. The longest my hair has ever been was a shoulder length bob in high school. 

I've also had beauticians tell me that I wasn't going to ever have long hair bc I didnt have it as a child.  On the flip side tho, I've also had a lot of them tell me, that I have nice hair (including a Dominican lady which shocked me bc I'm 4b/a and didnt think they cared for my hair type)  and that it should be able to get long.


----------



## davisbr88 (Sep 26, 2010)

Imani said:


> Davis, did you ever go back to the shop?


 
No... I was going to go this December when I planned to straighten, but I BC'ed so my hair isn't APL anymore... lol. Not as impressive since my hair has been as long as it is now in the past. I am definitely going to go "visit" in April, when I am hoping to be APL again!


----------



## Imani (Sep 26, 2010)

^^^Girl, yes! I know it's petty, but I'ma make a point for certain folks including stylists to see that yeah, my hair can and did grow long, than you very much. Lol.


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't wait until I have a story to tell. I want to prove my sisters wrong.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Sep 26, 2010)

BUMPBUMPBUMP


----------



## indigoCniqy (Oct 25, 2010)

Mimi22 said:


> I even read this in a black hair care magazine!!


 
I second that, I also read in a magazine that black women cant grow their hair past shoulder length, that it was a genetic trait! err


----------



## Phaer (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow girl, you are to be nominated for sainthood (in due time of course), I am not sure I would have been that nice. 





evsbaby said:


> I proved my doubter wrong not through length but by improving the health of my hair-
> 
> When I cut off most of my relaxed hair a few months ago a black co-worker asked me why I cut off my lovely long relaxed hair (my hair was no way near long- it was shoulder length) and why was I going natural and said natural kinky black hair looked ugly (meaning 4ab hair) and that my hair did not look righterplexed She also said that I should not come to work with my hair looking like how it did
> 
> ...


----------



## Phaer (Oct 25, 2010)

hahahahhahah! just lmao! 





***Victory is Mine said:


> There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list.  Here's how it went down.
> Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
> Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
> Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
> ...


----------



## Vashti (Oct 25, 2010)

Ilnaya 26 said:


> I second that, I also read in a magazine that black women cant grow their hair past shoulder length, that it was a genetic trait! err



LOL! It's like they are determined to brainwash us to believe this, no matter what!


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties (Nov 2, 2010)

My coworker did not believe I was going to go natural from being relaxed the majority of my life. When I started my transition, she started to notice the texture and thickness of my new growth compared to my relaxed hair. She thought it will be no time before I relaxed my new growth.  To her surprise I BC after my 17 month transition and started wearing wigs for a year. When I did my reveal and flat ironed in July 2010, my hair was longer than hers! She was astonished to say the least.  Since I am now back in my wigs, when I achieve APL, I will do another reveal and take her to lunch.  That way she can check my hair out for an entire hour, and see without a doubt that I do not have a weave.


----------



## nzeee (Nov 2, 2010)

nice!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Nov 9, 2010)

Anymore stories?


----------



## Carisa (Nov 9, 2010)

Ilnaya 26 said:


> I second that, I also read in a magazine that black women cant grow their hair past shoulder length, that it was a genetic trait! err


 
I love this thread and what are magazine is this suggesting black women cant grow long hair?


----------



## Phaer (Nov 9, 2010)

Probably Essence, you know how they love to put us black women down.





Carisa said:


> I love this thread and what are magazine is this suggesting black women cant grow long hair?


----------



## niqu92 (Nov 9, 2010)

Phaer said:


> *Probably Essence, *you know how they love to put us black women down.



yea it was probably essence.you know what funny?i was looking through Seventeen Magazine while i was waiting in line at the grocery store, and there was a whole section..like 3-4 pages for black hair and what products to use depending on whether you were relaxed or natural&what to do to make your hair grow longer.I was so shocked because that magazine is mainly targeted towards white females rather than black females but yet they were giving better hair advice then most black magazines.smh.

but keept the hater stories coming!theyre fun to read lol


----------



## *SkolarStar* (Dec 29, 2010)

I found this thread while looking for 4ab natural inspirations. After reading all 8 pages I'm giving it a hearty BUMP. It's the end of the year and I'm sure someone has seen a family member or friend they haven't seen in a while and they said: "Wow... Look at YOU!!" or "So you fancy huh? Now that your hair is all long and what not". Bring me a story! Lol


----------



## Mizz Diamonds (Dec 29, 2010)

Bumping again for more stories


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, I will have a cute story for this thread on New Year's. I saw this girl (DH's BFF's DW) a few months back at a party. I had a wig on at that time. When she complimented my hair, I told her it was a wig but that my real hair was longer than the wig was. I got lots of  

I'm coming to her house Friday, with my hair flat ironed straight... HIP length. What you wanna bet she'll not even notice  hair? what hair?


----------



## bride91501 (Dec 29, 2010)

^^I am waiting for this story like a kid waiting for Christmas Lady P!  Can't wait lol


----------



## Daeuiel (Dec 29, 2010)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well, I will have a cute story for this thread on New Year's. I saw this girl (DH's BFF's DW) a few months back at a party. I had a wig on at that time. When she complimented my hair, I told her it was a wig but that my real hair was longer than the wig was. I got lots of
> 
> I'm coming to her house Friday, with my hair flat ironed straight... HIP length. What you wanna bet she'll not even notice  hair? what hair?



I can't wait to hear this story. And see pics of your hair!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Dec 30, 2010)

Subbing for LadyPaniolo's response lol


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Lady_Paniolo we are calling you out! How was your new years? where's that story?


----------



## danysedai (Jan 7, 2011)

bumping for you, I wanna hear too!


----------



## Judwill07 (Jan 7, 2011)

prospurr4 said:


> My precious mother has yet to get over how thick and long my hair has gotten. I had always had "bad hair" that was dry, thin and never grew past neck length. Just the other day, I was wearing a twistout that was full/thick and reached almost APL; it was pulled back with an elastic headband. (My hair is actually at MBL, but ya'll know all about shrinkage.) Anyway, Mom just stared at me, then when I looked back at her, I guess she felt she had to say something, so she blurted out, *"You just have too much hair for your small face."* What?!!! I still love her, though, and I took her remark as a compliment.


 
That's funny..  I'm sure she is very proud of your hair progress.  Mothers are like that sometimes. No harm no foul...


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 7, 2011)

I knew nothing of Lady P's New Year's post, but now I'm eager to find out if the BFF DW said anything about her hair, weave checked her, or just tried to pretend she didn't notice hair at all this particular day.


----------



## hairedity (Jan 7, 2011)

..waiting for LadyP's New Year updates as well


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2011)

andrea said:


> I bet she is already on here, I bet those products for her and not her daughter... I mean I could be wrong but just in case I am not... Welcome EvsBaby Co-Worker!
> 
> I will never understand why women in general but esp. us cannot be more supportive and encouraging...
> 
> ...


Actually I've been asked many times if my teeth are caps I'm like what people 
act like theyve never seen teeth before.    
Get ready though cause as your hair gets healthier thicker longer there will 
always be 1esssstuuuupidoooo  
erplexed


----------



## Lucia (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok here's my doubter story she's fam- not a hater she's just believed you can't shampoo or cw curly to kinky hair more than once a month water is he enemy yada yada. she's always saying how I need a weave for and that style cause my hairs not long enough. Granted I did wear weaves ul until this past spring to get and maintain WL so to befair she hasn't seen my hair in a looking time.  So once I reach HL/TL I won't hear that anymore. 
So I've just been doing my regimen and I've rached WL and that's when she's like oh your hairs so thick and long and that's also when my uncle weave Checked me he was slick gave me a hug and checked the nape.    So now everybody wants to know what I did and do eventhough I've cut back to BSL they're still in awe. Now when I say I
want to Grow my hair to HL and beyond I don't get an you can't or negative stuff.   
Mission accomplished 
No one knows what you can do until you do it that includes you.


----------



## KenyaDoll (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is my story:

One day in a class, a few ladies (different races) were talking hair.  I comment to my Hispanic friend (who has waist length hair) that I have on a wig.  Out of not where, a black associate says "DUH."  (I was like WTF).  I said, "my hair is actually longer than this wig."  She said, "riiiiight. When I saw you a few month ago your hair was by your neck." (she was referring to soaking wet twist on my natural hair)  I told her that I didn't have any reason to lie about my hair, and I asked her if she wanted to see a picture.  She declined. (I had just flat ironed my hair the month before, but she probably thought that it was a weave). I finished the conversation by showing the Hispanic friend next to her my progress pics.  I also explained that I have natural hair and that it shrinks when it is not straightened (My Hispanic friend understood because she has curly hair as well).  

Fast foward 5 months.  We are in another class (we are a cohort).  I had my hair in individual braids.  I left one out in the back to spice it up.  She sat by me and I think that she complimented my hair.  She picked up the left out braid, played with, and looked closely to see if I had weave mixed in with it.  She then commented on how it was curly (I am 4a/3c I believe...I really dk).  She didn't say much else, but I could tell that she felt stupid because she blatantly accused me of lying about my length. 


My co-worker has also weaved checked me.  When I flatironed my hair oneday (she knew I was going to come to work with straight hair), she was like "ooo, you got it so straight. And you said that you don't have a relaxer, right?"  (She has seen me in natural hair styles).  Then she came up to me and was like, "let me see."  She then went to the bottom of my hair (nape area) and felt it up.  

The thing that I dislike most about the above instances is that I am very transparent when it comes to my hair.  I will tell you when I have on a wig, sew-in, etc.  I don't have a reason to lie about it.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 10, 2011)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Well, I will have a cute story for this thread on New Year's. I saw this girl (DH's BFF's DW) a few months back at a party. I had a wig on at that time. When she complimented my hair, I told her it was a wig but that my real hair was longer than the wig was. I got lots of
> 
> I'm coming to her house Friday, with my hair flat ironed straight... HIP length. What you wanna bet she'll not even notice  hair? what hair?




Lady P we all need to hear how this story turned out 
Where r u?


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint you ladies.. we ended up not going over there. They have a baby, and one of our kids was sick. I couldn't bring a sick kid over around her child... so we stayed home. :/

Maybe by superbowl sunday we'll go over again.


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 25, 2011)

LadyPaniolo said:


> Sorry to disappoint you ladies.. we ended up not going over there. They have a baby, and one of our kids was sick. I couldn't bring a sick kid over around her child... so we stayed home. :/
> 
> Maybe by superbowl sunday we'll go over again.



Aww, I hope your little one is feeling better now


----------



## SleepyJean (Feb 9, 2011)

True Story:

Yesterday I was printing out notes for class in the computer lab. I saw some of my old classmates from high school. We weren't close in high school. I was very awkward in the first couple of years of high school. They spread horrible rumors about me. I ended up changing schools. The school was competitive. It's still number one in our state. Having to deal with the workload(which was bad enough), and the drama was too stressful. It took me a long time to get over that. Now, that I go to the same college as A LOT of these students I see them often. We still barely acknowledge each other.

Well. While I was printing out my notes, this FINE brown skinned brother randomly asks if I were in his government class. I contained myself, but I was  on the inside. This class has 200 people in it, but I am in it with him. He asks had I taken an online quiz yet. I said no and made small talk about the class. One of the girls I went to high school with must have knew him, because she playfully said hello. This girl was the prom queen of my class. He brushed her off, and never dropped eye contact with me. We continued to make small talk. Afterwards, we exchanged names, smiled, and shook hands. 

This guy may not be into me at all. I really assumed he wasn't, but now I'm thinking maybe I'm wrong. Oh well. Even if he was just being friendly, having him approach me in front of all of my old messy classmates made me smile the rest of the day. I could use a fine guy friend too!


----------



## Curlykale (Feb 9, 2011)

When I was very little I had a grandma who shaved my head whenever my mum was not around, she said "your hair is supposed to be short, it will never grow".
A long time has passed and today my grandma always asks me to "wear my beautiful hair down".


----------



## QueenFee (Feb 9, 2011)

Many times and the chick is still bald not to mention I'm only my mothers child when I'm bsl or longer (she's east indian and other (gpa looks American Indian)) Any ways when I first got into the hair thing 04 maybe I cut allll my hair off, this chick as always had no more than 3 to 4 inches of hair at a time. My goal was to be neck length in a year, she gave me that yeah right look. I saw her a year later rockin SL hair swanging it! Lol she was molded and kept askin if it was a weave in effort to draw neg attention from others. That just started ever1 realizing that it was all mines and asking what my secret was...


The next time is when I dyed  my SL hair in the winter and told my mom I would be MBL by summer. She told me that I had my daddies hair, needless to say by july I was MBL with a bomb *** dye  job....that's when she started that you have my hair, I said I thought I had my daddies nappy hair? I actually like his nappy hair, nice n thick. Lol

The next time is when the same chick from above used my comb to scratch out her nasty fungus scalp, needless to say I got the same nasty fungus that hair my hair thinning and my scalp itching like crazy. I told her to AVC rinse and she looked at me like I was stupid, as you can see in my albums, my hair is not perfect but I have some hair, she is rockin a Geroge Jefferson, has been to the doctor and didn't follor his orders because to her Dr.'s don't know nothing. Her hair looks like a sick joke I wouldn't wish on anyyone. All she can do now is give me props on my progress. I don't share hair advice with her anymore because she spent a year ditching beauty school and think she knows something, only if her clients knew what was under that lace wig.


----------



## melissa-bee (Feb 9, 2011)

TheOffbeatOne said:


> True Story:
> 
> Yesterday I was printing out notes for class in the computer lab. I saw some of my old classmates from high school. We weren't close in high school. I was very awkward in the first couple of years of high school. They spread horrible rumors about me. I ended up changing schools. The school was competitive. It's still number one in our state. Having to deal with the workload(which was bad enough), and the drama was too stressful. It took me a long time to get over that. Now, that I go to the same college as A LOT of these students I see them often. We still barely acknowledge each other.
> 
> ...



What about the hair? lol


----------



## lana (Feb 9, 2011)

I was wondering was I the only one that noticed she never mentioned the hair. (lol) But maybe she meant that the haters saw her talking to him....I'm lost.


----------



## SleepyJean (Feb 9, 2011)

melissa-bee said:


> What about the hair? lol



Oops. This is why I should read the original post. I subscribed to this thread years ago, and forgot what it was about.


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Feb 9, 2011)

TheOffbeatOne said:


> Oops. This is why I should read the original post. I subscribed to this thread years ago, and forgot what it was about.




That's ok cuz I liked your story! lol. The guy may have been interested if he didn't even bother paying that chick any attention. Who knows


----------



## Jewell (Feb 9, 2011)

My family learned LONG AGO not to doubt me when I say I'm going to do something with my hair (i.e. grow to WL (did that), go natural (did that--twice), and now I'm growing a full head of long, natural hair)...so I don't even elaborate on my goals or hair care practices.  I said I wanted WL hair before I chopped, and I achieved that.  

Since I mostly wear wigs, my mother says, "So when are you gonna stop wearing wigs?"  I said, "Well, if you notice, I only wear them in the cooler months...pretty much Sept. through April."  And I added, "Even when I grow my hair out like I want, I will still wear wigs occasionally because I like the convenience and not putting stress on my hair, yet being able to switch my style and color whenever I feel like it."  She doesn't say anything (which must mean I shut her up because she always running that mouth).  I also stated, "I have seen women with hair WL and longer who CHOOSE to wear wigs to give their hair a break and to protect it."  

(Inside I was secretly thinking, you might wanna give 'em a try yourself if you wanna have any hair left in 10 years as much as you relax it and as see-thru thin as it already is...) But that is moms, ya know...gotsta be respectful.  LOL but can't tell 'em nothing.  My silly 23 yr old sister thinks EVERY black woman with long hair MUST have Indian or Latino ancestry.  SO STUPID.  She says that ridiculous quip, "Oh she has long hair, she must have Indian in her, or maybe she is MIXED."  I just look at her with the side-eye...tsk tsk tsk  No use trying to educate such ignorant people who are set in their ways like they've been on this earth 80 years--which is why I'm glad I do my own thang in another state and have my own views and information!


P.S. I have had phony mofos in the church act like they are so happy to see me and hug me just to pat my hair to see if it's real or feels like plastic.    Naw be-ah...this all real and you might wanna ask for some tips while you're in the investigative mood.  Ha Ha wait til I grow it out natural.  If they thought I was nice as a relaxed head...JUST WAIT.  *I can't stand phony people.*


----------



## PraisedBeauty (Apr 6, 2011)

Buuuuump.  I like reading these stories from you lovely ladies.


----------



## Glamiam (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone always used to tell me the reason why my hair wouldn't "grow" was because I needed to go to the Dominican salon every week for a wash and set. That was false because as soon as I started treating my hair better MYSELF, my hair is now thicker and longer without the help of going to the Dominicans every week.


----------



## sj73 (Apr 6, 2011)

Let me start by saying that I don't think my hair is in ANY way long, but for most of my adult life (and all of my teenage life), I've had ear to neck length hair that ALWAYS was extremely thin, with broken ends.  Meanwhile, one of my close relatives always had thick long hair that grew to whatever length she wanted (she mostly kept it shoulder length--she goes to salons, so they cut it off all the time).  She would always make smart comments to embarass me about my hair and always swung hers in my face.  My hair now is the healthiest it has ever been and I'm looking forward to being BSL for the first time in my life.  

Now that my hair has improved, several family members have complimented how well I take care of my hair on my own (thanks LHCF).  The only person that hasn't complimented me is that relative that always teased me.  I totally get excited when people compliment me in front of her.


----------



## Almaz (Apr 6, 2011)

I pray that Jesus Allah Yahweh Buddha Bhagwan and the DAMN tooth fairy that your hair will grow to waist lenght in 1 year so you can swing it as her mean arse 






sj73 said:


> Let me start by saying that I don't think my hair is in ANY way long, but for most of my adult life (and all of my teenage life), I've had ear to neck length hair that ALWAYS was extremely thin, with broken ends. Meanwhile, one of my close relatives always had thick long hair that grew to whatever length she wanted (she mostly kept it shoulder length--she goes to salons, so they cut it off all the time). She would always make smart comments to embarass me about my hair and always swung hers in my face. My hair now is the healthiest it has ever been and I'm looking forward to being BSL for the first time in my life.
> 
> Now that my hair has improved, several family members have complimented how well I take care of my hair on my own (thanks LHCF). The only person that hasn't complimented me is that relative that always teased me. I totally get excited when people compliment me in front of her.


----------



## starchgirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Deleted

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Dizz (Apr 6, 2011)

Bumping for great justice because I love these stories


----------



## HE_Blesses_MY_Tresses (Apr 7, 2011)

***Victory is Mine said:


> There is this one girl who is a freaking know it all, one upper that works my nerves. She always has something to say. Plus she likes my dh so she is really on my list. Here's how it went down.
> Stupid chick: Why did you cut all of your hair off?
> Me: Because it's mine. Why do you care?
> Stupid chick: You know it's going to take forever to grow it back right?
> ...


 

OOOOMMMMMGGGGGGG!!!!!!!! this is TOOOOO funny!  I LOVE IT!    She was .38 HOTTT about your hair so she became a hypercodriac....?  That is sooooo sad.  She should have asked for tips.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 11, 2011)

It's the end of 2011 now....anybody got some stories???


----------



## BreeNique (Dec 11, 2011)

No real haters, except one of my suitemates. We've been friends since my freshman year, and saw my hair go from NL (cut it all off when I left high school--from APL to NL was such a fresh start!!), to SL, to APL then back to SL when I began to go natural. She "ppushed" me to cut a few times when we'd get our hair done together, commenting on how "raggedy" my ends looked. So.

After a couple of years, i stopped going to the salon we both frequented (too much heat!!), and then began hanging on the boards. now she see's me DC-ing and with a fully natural head of almost APL hair...she mad.

but i love her, and always share my products. knowledge is contagious, right?? in the meantime, I'll steam and DC all the live long day if i want, and ignore her side-eyes.
k.i.m.


----------



## cbanks67 (Dec 11, 2011)

Jewell lol @ the pat down. I had a guy do that and think that it was ok when I wore my hair down one day. Instead of just asking he starts feeling my head for tracks. I thought it was rude because I didn't give him permission to touch my head. I don't understand why people feel like they just have to know.


----------



## cbanks67 (Dec 11, 2011)

I do have one story and its just that one particular family member would tell me I spent too much time researching ways to grow longer hair but now they are asking me for help. I don't mind helping either but it does take some commitment.


----------



## Supergirl (Jan 14, 2012)

How about some updates??????


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 15, 2012)

lol my dad is always hating on my hair.
he hated it when a couple years ago, i stopped being a heat damaged natural, cut the straight ends off, and wearing my hair in curly/natural styles. always talmbout how short it was and how i "ruined it" and it was all nappy now.
lol mind you i don't take that stuff seriously, i'd just lolz and KIM. cause lawd knows i don't let other ppl's comments about hurr bother me. u styling it? u Dc'ing it? you paying for my products? NO. then zip it.

anyways, tonight i just did my hair in a flexirod set. how bout he was like, "that all your hair?? like, there's no pieces or anything?"
i just grinned, and shook my hurr in his face. he dug his hands all up in there, looking all shocked. i just laughed. 
take that, Dad. (we're always competing about something stupid in my fam, lol).


----------



## miracles11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Neith said:


> Stuff like that makes me sad. I'm lightish (truthfully I don't even LOOK mixed, people just zero in on my skin color), and people assume that's why my hair is growing out and looks healthy. People also assume that my hair is naturally "soft" and I've gotten the "good hair" comments
> 
> I'm as black as anyone else and I was blessed with some of THE COARSEST, kinkiest hair I've ever seen.
> 
> ...


 

YOU SAID IT SO CORRECT!!!!


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## cocomama (Jul 1, 2012)

bumping for more stories...


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 20, 2012)

we need more stories!!!


----------



## caribeandiva (Dec 9, 2013)

Bumping for more stories!


----------



## seemegrow (Dec 12, 2013)

More 2013 stories


----------



## Lucie (Dec 12, 2013)

I shaved my hair off in 2003 and 2010. I am MBL now. One particular woman made disparaging comments about my hair not growing back or that I added in some tracks for length. Currently, she is still SL - APL and has not shaved her off at all. LOL! She pretty much discusses everything but her progress with me now. Her silence is golden.


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 2, 2014)

No stories at all this year? Say it ain't so!


----------



## havilland (Aug 2, 2014)

Every time I travel to visit my family, I blow out my newly natural hair just to shake it in the face of all the woman who taunted me as a child. Because I wasn't born with the type 3a hair they had....my hair wasn't as long, wasn't as curly, "needed a perm"....etc....

As an adult they Thought I was crazy when I went natural.  

Now my hair is longer and healthier than all of them!  Heehee.....

#nowyallwanthairadvicefromme


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 3, 2014)

bump bump bump


----------



## traceedeebee (Aug 28, 2014)

In my personal life, I don't have anyone saying anything out of line or doubting me, but at work, I have the hair police. 
When a coworker found out I was transitioning, she actually said, "Don't come to work looking nappy." Imagine I'm sitting down in my cube and she's standing over me talking to me like I'm a 3 yr old. She continues, "You know...kinky."
I'm not quick on the draw, and I find myself explaining my hair decision to a woman who has never relaxed her hair. I'm mad at myself for letting her make me feel a certain way. I'm a grown woman...shoot.
Anyway fast forward through all the comments about my going natural because I can't afford to go to the beauty shop and how I have no life outside of my hair. I decided to install mini braids(thanks LHCF!). She's all up in my cube telling me how pretty they are, and she wants to know how I curl the ends. Which I think she doesn't believe that I just moisturize it.  Oh how, she wishes she had the thickness that I have...blah blah blah. 
Even though I want to say something crazy to her, I just thank her and return to work. One of these days I will straighten it. I'm contemplating wearing it to work that way or not. I would love to show her that not only is my nappy hair thicker than her's, it's also longer.


----------



## greenandchic (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't have anyone in my life that makes negative comments but I have doubters.  When I touched up my hair three weeks ago, I sent a Glide (video/text) message to my best friend showing her my hair.  She complimented my hair and asked me when I will do my next touch-up.  When I told her in about 16 weeks, she proceeded to tell me that I'm supposed to do it every 6 weeks.  

I told her that in the healthy hair community, most women stretch their relaxers (and I gave her the reasons why).  She didn't buy it.  She also laughs at the fact that I wash my hair twice weekly (or at least once) but admires how healthy my hair is. She has bra strap length hair herself but she keeps it under a weave and never does her own hair.


----------



## bronxsoloist (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread is one of the many reasons why I love this site
It reminds me that I am not the only kinky/curly haired sister with the problems I think are exclusive to me

I started reading this thread a few weeks ago and I remember thinking "When I finally run into that one person next year...", but next year never happened. Instead 2 weeks ago happened.

When I was younger I was one of those young black girls with a big head full of hair, and a neglectful mama that wouldn't always do it. As well as family members that were reluctant to style it. So needless to say I was walking around with a head of long messy a$$ hair. It broke off terribly due to summers at the beach and just stayed damage until god knows how long. 

Anywho my mom and dad split up and my dad had this new girlfriend whom had a daughter. Her daughter was always doted over for being semi light skin, with light brown eyes, and good hair. Hated this. Didn't understand why I was constantly being compared to her, I knew it was wrong but did not know what do do about it. My dads gf would do my hair and comment on it negatively on a regular basis. 

ONE FINE DAY I over hear her saying this, and I quote "How can HER mother be mixed puerto rican and HER hair is nappier than my coochie hairs?" WTF!!!!!!! I was just hitting my early teens so that ish right there ruined me. I had no positive reinforcers in my life to tell me otherwise, and my father sure as hell wasn't going to say anything because he wants to continue to get the pum. #WayToGoDad

Fast forward to earlier this summer. I ran into my dad's gf's daughter. Her and I kicked it for a bit and of course as females the topic of hair came up. Come to find out her hair was heat treated/damaged/texlaxed when we were younger and her mama was tryna fake the funk like that was her NATURAL HAIR. She told me that she saw the damage finally in COLLEGE and big chopped. WHen she did everyone realized finally that she had hair closer to 4a than 3b. She loved it and learned to embrace the hell out of it. 
Now her and I go back and forth with hair advice, sadly she is still heat trained/damaged BUT she is completely natural.

NOW AS FOR THAT MOMMA OF HERS
I unexpectedly ran into her 2 weeks ago while I was meeting up with the daughter. She said she barely recognized me and we went to hug each other. THE FIRST THING OUT OF THIS WOMAN'S MOUTH IS " OMG Your hair has grown so long. You are finally letting it grow." My hair was in medium box braids and in a bun (I'm layering from SL to BSB so I have some hang time going on there. But I honestly didnt want to run into her until I got to waist length but I digress.) With one quick movement my bun was down and my braids were swanging and dangling on my shoulders and down to my AP. I told her "Oh really?Thanks, I've decided to let it grow just these past two years." 
Then this heathen says to me "You hair looks like your mama's." WTF does that even mean. Is she now validated as my parent because we are hair twins. Do I finally have a decent enough hair texture to have a lil mix in the background. GRRRRRR 

I am glad to finally have that over with but I really want to run into that one when my hair is hitting the waist because she comes from one of those snobby "We are going to claim INDIAN in our family because everyone has SUPPOSED good hair and random LIGHTer babies" Either way at the end she was offering her braiding skills up. NO thanks mama keep those bad vibes over thurr thank you berry much.

I'm going to save the story about my dad's gf's NIECE for another post. That's a good one too.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Aug 30, 2014)

My family always has some comment about my hair, me being natural, me taking so long to style my hair blah blah blah. They are so obsessed with my hair and what I do with it.  My own aunt told me that I would NEVER grow hair down my backb because I'm not mixed. My hair would never grow long because I don't have a soft grade if hair.  I proved them wrong several times over with BSL relaxed hair and naptural hair! When I showed them my progress to prove that they were misinformed, my aunt said "oh, yeah of course you can grow long hair. Your great great grandmother was white!:-(. Really lady? I gave up at that point, I've never heard of this mythical white granny until my hair started growing long! What a strange coincidence


----------



## icsonia22 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bump bump bump

I know y'all got some stories in 2019. When I first wenr natural and told my DH that I wanted to be WL one day, he said "yea right" and would constantly tell me that I needed to stop being extra with my hair. As soon as I reached APL, I rubbed it in his gave at every opportunity and then he would have the nerve to brag to others that my hair was all mine. Thanks to being flat iron happy, I had to cut the top of my hair back to NL and I shaved the back off in an undercut. The top is now CBL and the back is NL. 

I have family members that brag about having good hair but it never seems to reach long lengths. I know for at least one of them, it's due to bad hair care practices. She is not allowed anywhere near my daughter's head. Poor baby would be bald headed all over again before she turns 2. 

I have a cousin that I convinced to go natural and stop coloring her hair because she wasn't willing to put in the work to take care of it. She still doesn't put in the work to take care of her natural hair but at least it's more forgiving when she neglects it. She went from EL to MBL in 2 years. The ends are badly heat damaged because she loves the flat iron and won't do proper protein treatments but it'll grow out and she can keep her length. 

My family has watched me big chop more than 3 times so they know that I can grow my hair out. They kind of think I'm a one off person with nappy hair that grows but their hair would retain length too if they quit abusing it.


----------

